# Ο χρυσός και η Ιερισσός



## oliver_twisted (Mar 7, 2013)

Αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ιερισσό γίνεται πόλεμος, τα ΜΑΤ έριξαν χημικά μέσα στην αυλή του σχολείου. Πολλά παιδιά σε άσχημη κατάσταση, είναι εγκλωβισμένα μέσα στο κτίριο και δεν μπορούν να βγουν έξω.

Ενημέρωση από εδώ

Έδιτ: με τα πολλά και μετά από εκκλήσεις των γονιών, τα ΜΑΤ απέσυραν τις κλούβες και το σχολείο εκκενώθηκε.


mod's note: συνέχεια από εκεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Μην μεταφέρετε ανεπιβεβαίωτες, ανεκδοτικές ειδήσεις. Τα ΜΑΤ δεν επιτέθηκαν στο σχολείο. Το να έφτασαν χημικές αναθυμιάσεις στον χώρο του σχολείου είναι πολύ πιθανό, αλλά τελείως διαφορετικό απ' αυτό που γράφεις. Οι δυνάμεις των ΜΑΤ έφτασαν στο χωριό εξαιτίας της τρομοκρατικής επίθεσης. Για να θυμίσω για τι μιλάμε:

_Περίπου 50 κουκουλοφόροι έκαναν άγρια επίθεση τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής στο εργοτάξιο της Ελληνικός Χρυσός στις Σκουριές της Χαλκιδικής.

Οι δράστες έδεσαν και περιέλουσαν με βενζίνη δύο φύλακες, απειλώντας τους ότι θα τους κάψουν και στη συνέχεια έβαλαν φωτιά σε περίπου 10 οχήματα της εταιρείας καθώς και σε τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό.

Κατά τη διαφυγή τους έκοψαν δέντρα για να καθυστερήσουν την πυροσβεστική.

Από την επίθεση τραυματίστηκε ένας φύλακας ο οποίος μεταφέρθηκε σε νοσοκομείο με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα και σε κατάσταση σοκ, ενώ υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για άλλους τρεις τραυματίες από ξυλοδαρμό._

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/art...yloforwn-sto-ergotaksio-ths-ellhnikos-xrysos/


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Έλλη, αν όπου Ιερισσός βάλεις Ζωνιανά, θα δεις ότι όλοι θα λένε κακόμοιροι αστυνομικοί τι τραβάτε από τους μαφιόζους μαθητές. 

Είναι επομένως θέμα οπτικής γωνίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Η οπτική γωνία μεταβάλλεται πιο εύκολα όταν δεν έχουμε εμπεριστατωμένη καταγραφή των γεγονότων. Εύκολα ο ένας θα πάρει το μέρος των Χ και ο άλλος των Υ. Εγώ ποτέ δεν παίρνω μέρος χωρίς επιβεβαίωση. Επίσης υπάρχουν πράγματα που πολλές φορές δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι δυνάμεις των ΜΑΤ έφτασαν στο χωριό εξαιτίας της τρομοκρατικής επίθεσης.



Πήρες ήδη μέρος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Πήρες ήδη μέρος.



Μα αυτό είναι γεγονός, γι' αυτό τούς έστειλαν, επειδή έγινε τρομοκρατική επίθεση. Υπάρχει κάποια μυστική εκδοχή που δεν γνωρίζουμε;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 7, 2013)

Ένα, δύο και τρία. Τρεις τελείως διαφορετικές πηγές, για να μην κατηγορηθώ πάλι για μετεμφυλιακό σύνδρομο καταδίωξης.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Ο Cadmian προφανώς εννοεί ότι χρησιμοποίησες τη φράση "τρομοκρατική επίθεση", που σημαίνει ότι θεωρείς τρομοκρατική επίθεση αυτό που αυτός ίσως θεωρεί δίκαιο και αθώο ακτιβισμό. 

Το σήριαλ το έχουμε δει και με τη 17Ν, που μεγάλη μερίδα του κοινού, ειδικά στο αριστερό πολιτικό φάσμα, δεν τη θεωρούσε τρομοκρατική οργάνωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ο Cadmian προφανώς εννοεί ότι χρησιμοποίησες τη φραση "τρομοκρατική επίθεση", που σημαίνει ότι θεωρέις τρομοκρατική επίθεση αυτό που αυτός ίσως θεωρεί δίκαιο και αθώο ακτιβισμό.



Εν πρώτοις, ακτιβισμός και μάλιστα δίκαιος και αθώος δεν μπορεί να νοηθεί το να περιλούζεις ανύποπτους υπαλλήλους με βενζίνη και να τραυματίζεις άτομα. Δεύτερον, ακτιβισμός είναι όταν πηγαίνεις με τον τσαμπουκά σου, φάτσα κάρτα, όχι με κουκούλες, την νύχτα.

Τρίτον, ποια ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να είναι η δράση της αστυνομίας, που είναι το όργανο ασφάλειας και τάξης της χώρας; Πρέπει να πούνε, "εντάξει μωρέ, ακτιβισμό κάνουνε τα παιδιά, δεν θα πάμε, θα αφήσουμε τα πράγματα να εκτυλιχθούν μόνα τους";


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 7, 2013)

Αν πω ότι δεν το περίμενα, θα πω ψέματα.

Όχι, δεν είπα καν αυτό. Είπα ότι άμα δηλώνεις αμερόληπτος και προσηλωμένος στον αγνό και ατόφιο ορθολογισμό, τότε η διατύπωση που κάνεις δεν θα πρέπει να εκφράζει το αντίθετο.

Θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει κανείς να έχει μια πιο κριτική διάθεση ως προς την επιλογή των δημοσιογραφικών πηγών (απ' όπου κι αν προέρχονται), αλλά μάλλον θα χειροτέρευα ακόμη περισσότερο τη θέση μου.

Ελληγενή, διάβασε μία φορά το ρεπορτάζ της Ναυτεμπορικής σε παρακαλώ. Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, αλλά για να μην διαδίδεις ψευδείς και ανεκδοτικές ειδήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο ρεπορτάζ των Times λέει "As Greece struggles on its 6th year of financial chaos...". Από πού προκύπτει αυτός ο αριθμός; Το 2010 άρχισε η ιστορία, πριν 3 χρόνια. Άρα είμαστε στο τέταρτο έτος και δεν θα έλεγα ότι στο πρώτο είχαμε οικονομικό πανικό. Το πρώτο μνημόνιο υπογράφηκε το καλοκαίρι του 2010.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Ο αρθρογράφος θεωρεί οικονομικό χάος και την κυβέρνηση πριν την οικονομική κρίση. 
Αν είναι έτσι, κι εγώ θεωρώ οικονομική κρίση όλο τον 21ο αιώνα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Άντε, να βοηθήσω λίγο την ανάγνωση για όποιον έχει όρεξη.
Ένα

Δύο

Τρία

Και μετά ας μου λύσει κάποιος μια αφελή απορία: Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να αντλήσουμε τα τιτανοτεράστια κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου με τα οποία τα δισέγγονά μας θα τρώνε με πλατινένια κουτάλια, πώς θα γίνει; Με οικολογικό καλαμάκι χωρίς να στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου; Κι όσοι ξεσκίζουν τα ιμάτιά τους επειδή παραμένει ανεκμετάλλευτος ο ορυκτός μας πλούτος, που μπροστά του ωχριούν τα ουράνια, τα πλουτώνια, τα διαμάντια και τα λαπιζλατζούλια του κόσμου τούτου, πώς ακριβώς θέλουν να έρθει στην επιφάνεια; Δια μαγείας; 
Α, ξέχασα. Στο οικοπεδάκι του γείτονα, γιατί το δικό μας είναι απείρου φυσικού κάλλους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Ελληγενή, διάβασε μία φορά το ρεπορτάζ της Ναυτεμπορικής σε παρακαλώ. Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, αλλά για να μην διαδίδεις ψευδείς και ανεκδοτικές ειδήσεις.



Το ρεπορτάζ της Ναυτεμπορικής το διάβασα πριν διαβάσω τα υπόλοιπα, γιατί από ελληνικές πηγές διαβάζω μόνο αυτήν. Η Ναυτεμπορική ακολουθεί την φιλοσοφία ξένων μέσων που αποφεύγουν την χρήση συγκεκριμένων λέξεων και την αντικαθιστούν με πιο σύνθετους όρους, όπως "*εμπρηστική επίθεση κουκουλοφόρων*". Όμως, ψευδής και ανεκδοτική είδηση είναι το παρακάτω;

_ο κ. Καλαφάτης ανέφερε ότι «αστυνομικές δυνάμεις συνοδευόμενες από δύο δικαστικούς λειτουργούς, μετέβησαν στην περιοχή με σκοπό να προβούν σε έρευνα αναφορικά με την τρομοκρατική επίθεση που είχε λάβει χώρα στην περιοχή, πριν από δύο εβδομάδες»_

Όσο για το αν είναι τρομοκρατική ή όχι η επίθεση, το θέμα έχει και πολιτική χροιά, μεν, αλλά εδώ είμαστε λεξιλογικό φόρουμ κι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον λεξιλογικό όρο, που σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, είναι:

_1α. πράξεις βίας, όπως π.χ. απαγωγές, τοποθετήσεις βομβών κτλ., που χρησιμοποιούν επαναστατικές οργανώσεις για να πετύχουν τους σκοπούς τους_

Η λέξη δεν περιέχει μέσα τον σκοπό. Από πολιτική σκοπιά, ένας θα πει ότι ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα ενώ κάποιος άλλος θα το αρνηθεί. Ο σκοπός δεν ορίζει την πράξη, όμως. Η τρομοκρατία είναι κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 7, 2013)

SBE,

Κανονικά θα σου έκανα ένα ωραιότατο ριπόρτ για αυτό που έγραψες πιο πριν για εμένα, το οποίο είναι συκοφαντία ολκής. Δεν το κάνω, όπως δεν έχω και καμία απαίτηση να ζητήσεις συγνώμη. Ο λόγος γι' αυτό είναι ότι δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να συνεχίσω κάτι το οποίο, στην τελική, ούτε από εμένα ξεκίνησε, ούτε από εμένα συνεχίστηκε. Ένας άλλος λόγος που δεν το κάνω είναι επειδή με αυτόν τον τρόπο η συζήτηση θα φάει θάψιμο και θα εκτραπεί από το θέμα το οποίο πραγματεύεται.

Προς το υπόλοιπο φόρουμ: Η παρέμβαση μου δεν έγινε για κανέναν άλλο λόγο πλην εκείνου της τρίτης άποψης στα γεγονότα, και κανενός άλλου πέραν αυτού. Δηλαδή τίποτε περισσότερο απ' αυτό που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο μου σχόλιο. Τουλάχιστον ας γίνει κατανοητό ότι δεν είχα πρόθεση να επιτεθώ σε κανέναν, και λυπάμαι αν έδωσα αυτήν την εντύπωση.

Όβερ εντ άουτ.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 7, 2013)

Η ψευδής είδηση αφορά τους ξυλοδαρμούς και το λούσιμο με βενζίνη. Αναφέρεται από πηγές της εταιρείας, κι από κανέναν άλλο. Για τον ορισμό της τρομοκρατίας υπάρχουν ένα κάρο πηγές, αν και με βάση τον δικό σου ορισμό, θα πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί ποιά είναι η επαναστατική οργάνωση στην προκειμένη -δεδομένου ότι η επαναστατικότητα και ο ακτιβισμός προϋποθέτουν και πολιτική δράση, προκηρύξεις κλπ.

Αντίστοιχα περιστατικά είχαμε και στην Λευκίμμη και στην Κερατέα, αλλά εκεί ουδέποτε έγινε λόγος για τρομοκρατία και ακτιβισμούς. Η αλλαγή στην διατύπωση είναι, αν μη τι άλλο, ενδεικτική του τι λεφτά παίζονται κι έχουν ξεσκιστεί να προστατέψουν το όλο έργο πάση θυσία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Προφανώς, Cadmian, είναι εύκολο να χαρακτηρίσεις τις απόψεις κάποιου και να προκαταβάλεις το σκεπτικό του, ίσως δίνοντας λανθασμένη εντύπωση στους υπολοίπους. Για παράδειγμα, με την ίδια ευκολία που η SBE έγραψε ότι "ίσως (το) θεωρεί δίκαιο και αθώο ακτιβισμό", χαρακτήρισες κι εσύ την στάση μου από μία και μόνο λέξη (την οποία χρησιμοποίησα με την λεξικογραφική της έννοια).

Επιπροσθέτως, ο ορισμός που έβαλα δεν είναι δικός μου, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω το "σύμφωνα με τον δικό σου ορισμό". Ούτε πιστεύω να νομίζεις ότι είμαι μέτοχος στην εν λόγω εταιρεία για να με ενδιαφέρουν τα συμφέροντά της (εξάλλου είμαι αντίθετος στην εξόρυξη, αλλά για διαφορετικούς λόγους).


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 7, 2013)

Ελληγενή, τέλος με αυτή την ιστορία. Όπως είπες κι εσύ, γλωσσικό φόρουμ είμαστε, η διατύπωση και το ύφος είναι το παν, και αυτό σχολίασα: Η αρχική πρόταση της ανάρτησης σου αναιρέθηκε από την αμέσως επόμενη. Άμα δεν παίρνεις μέρος, μην βιάζεσαι να υιοθετήσεις -άκριτα ενδεχομένως, δεδομένου ότι δεν έχεις επιτόπου εμπειρία της κατάστασης- την φρασεολογία των ΜΜΕ. Ειδικά άμα πρόκειται για ΜΜΕ με ήδη βεβαρυμένο παρελθόν σε θέματα ανεδαφικής και πληρωμένης προπαγάνδας. 

Ήδη το θέμα έφαγε θάψιμο. Ας μείνει τουλάχιστον μια συζήτηση της προκοπής επί του αντικειμένου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Ωραία. Βάζω λοιπόν και το ρεπορτάζ της ΝΕΤ, για την εν λόγω επίθεση, που έχει τα κλιπάκια από τις κάμερες ασφαλείας κι ας βγάλει ο καθένας ό,τι συμπεράσματα μπορεί και θέλει. Πάντως για λουσίματα με βενζίνες και ξυλοδαρμούς μίλησαν οι εργάτες.

Ρεπορτάζ ΝΕΤ

Ελπίζω να μην χρειάζεται να επαναλάβω ότι δεν παίρνω θέση για το οτιδήποτε λέγεται στο βίντεο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> [...]
> Ήδη το θέμα έφαγε θάψιμο. Ας μείνει τουλάχιστον μια συζήτηση της προκοπής επί του αντικειμένου.



Επί της διαδικασίας:

Επειδή εγώ το «έθαψα», θέλω να επαναλάβω αυτό στο οποίο κι εσείς συμφωνείτε: η Λεξιλογία είναι *γλωσσικό* φόρουμ και όταν ένα θέμα σ' ένα από τα γλωσσικά ή τα γενικά νήματα (ιδίως το νήμα των εφήμερων έχει γεννήσει πάμπολλα παρακλάδια) παίρνει διαστάσεις που ξεφεύγουν από το θέμα του νήματος ή μεγαλύτερη έκταση από αυτήν που είναι σκόπιμο να φιλοξενήσει, μεταφέρεται σε ξεχωριστό νήμα στο οικείο υποφόρουμ. Καλώς ή κακώς, υπάρχει για συζήτηση και εκτόνωση και πολιτικό υποφόρουμ κι επειδή το θέμα είναι κατεξοχήν πολιτικό, το μετέφερα εδώ.

*Ας μείνει τουλάχιστον μια συζήτηση της προκοπής επί του αντικειμένου.*

Επί της ουσίας πάντως, εγώ σφίγγω τα δόντια, γιατί λόγω θέσης στη Λεξιλογία δεν θέλω να πάρω θέση και να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση με ανθρώπους που εκτιμώ σε άλλα θέματα και θέσεις τους. Υποφόρουμ υποφέρουμ'. Για μένα, εδώ, silence is golden.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

άμα είναι να σβυσετε τα δικά μου, να σβύσετε και το 15.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

Στην επόμενη παρεκτροπή θα πάρει δρόμο όλο το νήμα.

Και ηρεμήστε γιατί δεν προλαβαίνουμε ούτε να διαβάσουμε καλά καλά, όχι να κρίνουμε και ακριβοδίκαια. Μη μας κάνετε ένα δικαστήριο τη ζωή μας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Εμένα αυτό δεν θα με πειραζε καθόλου. 
Επιμένω για το 15 γιατί κι αυτό παρεκτρέπεται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω πώς είναι προσβλητικό το #15. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, πάω να τσικνίσω, όποτε θα αναλάβουν άλλοι τον συντονισμό...

Τον απόξω ιδιότυπο εμφύλιο ας μην τον κουβαλάμε εδώ μέσα. Μπορείτε να πείτε εντελώς αντίθετα πράγματα χωρίς να προσβάλλετε τον συνομιλητή σας.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 7, 2013)

Εκτός κόντεξτ, το #15 δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Ας το φάει ο Τάρταρος. Και για οποιεσδήποτε παρόμοιες μελλοντικές αντεγκλήσεις, υπάρχουν τα προσωπικά μηνύματα.

Επί του θέματος: Ωραίο σχόλιο περί του τρομοκρατικού από τον Άνθρωπο από τη Μαντζουρία.

Ελληγενή, σοβαρά μου λες ότι πρέπει να διευκρινίσω ότι σχολιάζω ορισμό που δεν είναι δικός σου, αλλά από λεξικό, κι εσύ απλά τον παραθέτεις; Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να φτάνουμε και σε αυτό το άκρο. :cheek:


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τον απόξω ιδιότυπο εμφύλιο ας μην τον κουβαλάμε εδώ μέσα. Μπορείτε να πείτε εντελώς αντίθετα πράγματα χωρίς να προσβάλλετε τον συνομιλητή σας.



Φυσικά, αλλά όταν ο συνομιλητής προκαλεί προτιμώ να κόβω τις αβρότητες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2013)

...
Μια που είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, άλλο είναι το «κόβω τις αβρότητες» κι άλλο το μήνυμά σου (το πρώην #21), SBE, έτσι δεν είναι;

Κανονίστε, τσικνοπεμπτιάτικα απόψε, να «κόψω κι εγώ τις αβρότητες» και να 'χουμε σφαγές. Αρκετά τσικνίστηκα. 
Όποιος δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει την ψυχραιμία του και να φερθεί με στοιχειώδη αξιοπρέπεια, θα αντιμετωπίσει τις συνέπειες, ασυζητητί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Οφείλω να ζητήσω δημοσίως συγγνώμη, από τον συντονισμό, την διαχείριση και όλους τους συνομιλητές, γιατί η δική μου παρέμβαση ήταν που το προκάλεσε όλο αυτό. Ειλικρινά, λυπάμαι πολύ που ένα σχόλιό μου υπήρξε αφορμή για ολόκληρη ιστορία. Και πάλι συγγνώμη.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2013)

Hellegennes, SBE, Cadmian, όσοι συμμετείχατε σ' αυτό το νήμα, *σας παρακαλώ*, πάρτε το σφουγγάρι και σβήστε τα προηγούμενα. Αν θέλετε να συζητήσετε το θέμα, πάρτε μια βαθιά ανάσα και σταθείτε στο ύψος σας. Μπορείτε και το ξέρω, το έχετε δείξει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είχα διάθεση να θίξω κανέναν ή να δημιουργήσω ιστορία, αλλά ούτε και νιώθω να προσβλήθηκα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Εγώ από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο Ελληγενής αισθάνεται υπευθυνος για όσα λένε άλλοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Δεν αισθάνομαι υπεύθυνος για όσα λένε οι άλλοι, δεν είμαι κηδεμόνας κανενός. Αισθάνομαι υπεύθυνος που έδωσα την αφορμή.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 7, 2013)

Dae, αυτό που εγώ ξεκίνησα να συζητάω είναι τ' ότι δεν μπορούμε να δηλώνουμε αμεροληψία και ορθολογισμό όταν η διατύπωση αυτής της δήλωσης προδίδει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Και όταν μιλάμε για διασπορά ψευδών και ανεκδοτικών ειδήσεων, δεν γίνεται να παραθέτουμε πηγές οι οποίες είναι εξ ορισμού μονομερείς. Έπειτα, ανέβασα τρεις διαφορετικές πηγές διαφορετικής δημοσιογραφικής νοοτροπίας, με σκοπό να αναδείξω την διαφορετική, ενδεχομένως μη καθαρά προπαγανδιστική, παρουσίαση του υπό συζήτηση αντικειμένου. 

Ξαναείπα και πριν, τα ad hominem ας περιοριστούν σε προσωπικά μηνύματα. 

Και για να ξαναπιάσουμε τον ειρμό της συζήτησης: Τα περί ξυλοδαρμού και εργατών φλαμπέ διαψεύδονται από όλους, πλην των εκπροσώπων της εταιρείας -οι οποίοι είναι και οι μόνοι που μιλάνε στο βιντεάκι της ΝΕΤ. Η τρομοκρατία, έστω η οικοτρομοκρατία, περιλαμβάνει και πολιτική δράση, την οποία δεν βλέπω στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Και κττμγ πάντα, η συγκεκριμένη λέξη θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται με φειδώ και με πολύ περισσότερη κριτική διάθεση, ειδικά όταν έχουμε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όπου αναδεικνύονται ένα κάρο παράπλευρα τρωτά του συστήματος που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να τους βάζουν όλους σε σκέψεις. Στην τελική τι πάει να πει θα προστατέψουμε τις ξένες επενδύσεις; Ακόμα και εις πείσμα αυτών που θεωρητικά ωφελούνται από αυτές; Κι όλο αυτό το πατρονάρισμα ποιον ωφελεί; Είναι όλοι οι Χαλκιδιώτες τόσο ηλίθιοι πια, ή τόσο επιρρεπείς;

Και υπόψην ότι ουσιαστική συζήτηση για τα ζητήματα που εγείρει ο Αυγερόπουλος στο ντοκιμαντέρ του δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα, τουλάχιστον όχι επισήμως. 

Τέλος, και τηρουμένων των αναλογιών πάντα, οι Σκουριές μου φέρνουν στο μυαλό αυτήν εδώ την περίπτωση, η οποία δεν συμπεριλήφθηκε στο debtocracy. Και θα έπρεπε να είχε μπει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για τους συνδέσμους και θα μπορέσω να ρίξω έτσι κι άλλη μελέτη, αλλά ως τώρα έχω συμπεράνει ότι δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες τεχνικές γνώσεις να κρίνω εγώ ποιος έχει δίκιο. Όσο για την επίθεση στο εργοστάσιο, ας μη διαφωνούμε στους χαρακτηρισμούς. Υπάρχει κάτι πολύ βασικότερο: αν δεν την καταδικάζουμε όλοι, αν κάποιοι θεωρούμε ότι έτσι γίνονται οι αγώνες και κάποιοι άλλοι θεωρούμε ότι δεν γίνονται έτσι οι αγώνες, υπάρχει ήδη ένα αγεφύρωτο ή δυσγεφύρωτο χάσμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 8, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως και επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν "να προκαταβάλεις το σκεπτικό" κάποιου. Να το προκαταλάβεις, ίσως...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως και επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν "να προκαταβάλεις το σκεπτικό" κάποιου. Να το προκαταλάβεις, ίσως...



Τσκ, τσκ... ούτε ένα τυπογραφικό λάθος δεν μπορεί να κάνει κανείς εδώ μέσα.:glare:


----------



## Elsa (Mar 8, 2013)

_
«Δείτε όμως μια ιστορία σκάνδαλο. Διαδραματίζεται στην βόρεια Ελλάδα, σε μια από τις πιο όμορφες περιοχές της χώρας, αλλά και μια από τις πιο πλούσιες σε μεταλλεύματα στην Ευρώπη.»

'Ετσι ξεκινάει το ρεπορτάζ της έγκυρης ενημερωτικής εκπομπής Envoyé Spécial, από το Δεύτερο κανάλι της Γαλλικής Τηλεόρασης.

Η ρεπόρτερ αναφέρεται στο σκάνδαλο των μεταλλείων στην Χαλκιδική και το δώρο της Ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης στην Καναδική Eldorado Gold.

Αναλύει πως γύρω από την πρόφαση δημιουργίας θέσεων εργασίας, χαρίζεται μια ολόκληρη περιοχή, που όπως βλέπουμε στο ρεπορτάζ, το μετάλλευμα δεν χρειάζεται καν εξόρυξη. Βρίσκεται στην επιφάνεια,περιμένοντας μια εταιρεία, κρατική ή ιδιωτική, απλά να το μαζέψει!

Ακόμη μαθαίνουμε από τον εκπρόσωπο της Καναδικής εταιρείας ότι θα κοπούν εκατοντάδες στρέμματα δάσους, τα οποία έχουν παραχωρηθει στην εταιρεία για ένα (1) ευρώ.

Η Γαλλίδα ρεπόρτερ φτάνει μέχρι το γραφείο του Χρήστου Πάχτα και ο δήμαρχος σταματάει την συνέντευξη, όταν εκείνη τον ρωτάει ευθέως, εάν έχει κερδίσει κάτι από την στήριξή τους στους Καναδούς._
Από εδώ.

Κι άλλο ένα βίντεο από τα χτεσινά επεισόδια:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=53Mt_Dzls3A#!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 8, 2013)

Εκφράζω ειλικρινή απορία αυτή τη στιγμή, καμία διάθεση ειρωνίας: τώρα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει τα βίντεο και οι εικόνες στο διαδίκτυο, με τους κατοίκους να λένε ότι τα ΜΑΤ απέκλεισαν το σχολείο και ότι έκαναν εκτεταμένη χρήση χημικών έξω από την πόρτα του, ακόμα μιλάμε για ανεπιβεβαίωτες και ανεκδοτικές πληροφορίες; Ή πιστεύουμε μόνο αυτά που λέει η ΕΛΑΣ, ότι δεν έκανε χρήση χημικών μέσα στην πόλη; Χτες δεν μίλησα, ήθελα να αφήσω να ημερέψουν τα πνεύματα. Όταν ακούω όμως μαρτυρίες παιδιών που έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο τον Αποστόλη της Ελληνοφρένειας στον Real και του έλεγαν για λιποθυμίες και ότι ήταν εγκλωβισμένα από τα ΜΑΤ, συγκλονίζομαι. Τα ίδια τα παιδιά, όχι το Ιντυμίντια ή κάποιο μπλογκ. Δεν συνεχίζω άλλο. Ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει τις απόψεις του, αλλά κάποιες φορές η εικόνα μιλάει από μόνη της.

Ορίστε:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

Όλι, ο αφορισμός _η εικόνα μιλάει από μόνη της _είναι από μόνος του παρακινδυνευμένος. Αυτό επί του γενικού.
Επί του ειδικού: τι ακριβώς είναι ο Αποστόλης της Ελληνοφρένειας; Και γιατί απευθύνθηκαν σ' αυτόν τα παιδιά; Ειλικρινή απορία εκφράζω κι εγώ. Χωρίς καμία διάθεση ειρωνείας.

Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, επιτρέψτε μου για την ώρα να μην πάρω θέση, αλλά να διατηρώ μια απέραντη δυσπιστία. Όχι απλώς επειδή ε_ίναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη_, αλλά επειδή οι εικόνες συνθέτουν ένα διαφορετικό παζλ αν κάνει κανείς τον κόπο να το κοιτάξει από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία και να συνυπολογίσει στοιχεία που είτε αποσιωπούνται, είτε διαστρεβλώνονται, είτε κρύβουν αλήθειες πίσω από πολλές ψευτο-αλήθειες και αληθινά ψέματα.

Τείνω να πιστέψω, χωρίς να έχω καταλήξει ακόμα, ότι όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως, there's more than meets the eye σ' αυτή την υπόθεση. Και ότι και οι δύο πλευρές λένε μόνο ένα μέρος των όσων συνέβησαν και συμβαίνουν ή πρόκειται να συμβούν.

Αυτά.

Α, προφανώς δεν υποστηρίζω ότι πρέπει να πέφτουν χημικά σε σχολεία, έτσι; Για να προλάβω καλοθελητές.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 8, 2013)

Ο Αποστόλης είναι παραγωγός της εκπομπής "Ελληνοφρένεια" και εκείνη την ώρα βρισκόταν στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του Real FM. Η εκπομπή της 7/3 με τις ηχητικές μαρτυρίες μαθητών και καθηγητών εδώ.
Επίσης, δεν ζητάω να συμφωνήσεις -εσύ ή οι υπόλοιποι- με αυτά που λέω, ή να πάρεις θέση για το ζήτημα. Απαντάω σε κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο, στην αναπαραγωγή, δηλαδή, ανεπιβεβαίωτων και ανεκδοτικών ειδήσεων. Επίτρεψέ μου και έναν ακόμα αφορισμό: Όταν έχεις τις μανάδες, τα παιδιά και τους καθηγητές από τη μία, και την ΕΛΑΣ από την άλλη, εγώ πιστεύω τη μία πλευρά.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

Όλι, δεν έχω καμία επιθυμία να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Και, προφανώς, έχω το ίδιο ρεφλέξ δυσπιστίας απέναντι στην αστυνομία.

Όμως, αυτό δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι πιστεύω τυφλά την άλλη πλευρά --όποια κι αν είναι. Και, κυρίως, δεν πιστεύω αβλεπί και άκριτα κάτι που διαμεσολαβείται από ΜΜΕ.

Ένα προσωπικό παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις τη γενικότερη δυσπιστία μου: Πριν χρόνια, συμμετέχοντας σε ένα αντιπολεμικό/αντιμιλιταριστικό χάπενινγκ, προσπαθήσαμε να εμποδίσουμε τη διέλευση συγκεκριμένων οχημάτων κάνοντας καθιστική διαμαρτυρία και συμβολική κατάληψη του οδοστρώματος για κάμποση ώρα. Όλα ωραία και καλά, φωνάξαμε συνθήματα, κάναμε, ράναμε, και τελικά ήρθε η ώρα να το διαλύσουμε.
Την άλλη μέρα, σε φιλικά προσκείμενη εφημερίδα, διάβασα ότι τα ΜΑΤ έσπρωξαν βάναυσα και έριξαν στο οδόστρωμα τον παλαίμαχο συνδικαλιστή τάδε κλπ κλπ. Πραγματικότητα: Τα ΜΑΤ ούτε που μας πλησίασαν, ο παλαίμαχος συνδικαλιστής είχε σκουπίσει προσεκτικά την άσφαλτο για να μη λερωθεί, είχε αφήσει κάτω τον καφετή χαρτοφύλακα που κρατούσε και είχε καθίσει ακριβώς δίπλα μου. Η φωτογραφία είναι ακόμα, αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, ακουμπισμένη στο ράφι της βιβλιοθήκης απέναντί μου, αδιάψευστος μάρτυρας του γεγονότος. Αυτό ακυρώνει τον αγώνα του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου; Προφανώς όχι. Ακυρώνει όμως την ακρίβεια του ρεπορτάζ, που στόχευε αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον εντυπωσιασμό και τη δημιουργία "είδησης" εκ του μη όντος (επειδή, προφανώς, η διαμαρτυρία από μόνη της δεν αρκούσε). Ε, από τότε, κρατάω όχι grano salis αλλά ολόκληρο τσουβάλι σε κάθε τι που ακούω, διαβάζω και_* βλέπω*_ στα ΜΜΕ. Ειδικά όταν διακυβεύονται συμφέροντα --οικονομικά, πολιτικά, προσωπικά και ό,τι άλλο. Κι όσο μεγαλύτερα τα συμφέροντα, τόσο μεγαλύτερο το τσουβάλι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2013)

Ναυσικά... δηλαδή... Όλι...

Ας δούμε το αρχικό σου ποστ και γιατί έγραψα την παραίνεσή μου:



oliver_twisted said:


> Αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ιερισσό γίνεται πόλεμος, τα ΜΑΤ έριξαν χημικά μέσα στην αυλή του σχολείου. Πολλά παιδιά σε άσχημη κατάσταση, είναι εγκλωβισμένα μέσα στο κτίριο και δεν μπορούν να βγουν έξω.
> 
> Έδιτ: με τα πολλά και μετά από εκκλήσεις των γονιών, τα ΜΑΤ απέσυραν τις κλούβες και το σχολείο εκκενώθηκε.



Αυτό δίνει την εντύπωση ότι τα ΜΑΤ επιτέθηκαν στο σχολείο και εγκλώβισαν μέσα τα παιδιά, για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο. Άφησες να περάσει μια μέρα πριν ξανασχολιάσεις και καλά έκανες, πολύ ψύχραιμη κίνηση. Ωστόσο, σήμερα λες για τις μαρτυρίες των παιδιών και των καθηγητών. Οι μαρτυρίες τους δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ακριβείς, γιατί πρόκειται για τα παιδιά των ίδιων ανθρώπων που ήταν απέναντι στα ΜΑΤ. Ούτε η ΕΛΑΣ ούτε οι κάτοικοι του χωριού μπορούν να θεωρηθούν *έγκυρες, ανεξάρτητες πηγές*. Αυτό που δεν αμφισβήτησα απ' την αρχή, ήταν ότι οι αναθυμιάσεις των χημικών μπορεί να έφτασαν στο σχολείο. Δεν αμφισβήτησα ούτε τις λιποθυμίες ούτε τον πανικό -μπορείς να το δεις στην αρχική μου διατύπωση.

Στην διατύπωσή σου ένας τιτλατζής θα έγραφε "επίθεση των ΜΑΤ σε σχολείο". Στο γεγονός όπως μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε, στις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις, θα έγραφε "χημικές αναθυμιάσεις των ΜΑΤ φτάνουν σε σχολείο". Από την αστυνομική αναφορά που παραθέτεις, που δεν είναι καν λόγια του διοικητή, αλλά των καταγγελλόντων, έτσι φαίνεται να έγιναν τα πράγματα. Δεν επιτέθηκαν τα ΜΑΤ στο σχολείο, αναθυμιάσεις έφτασαν στο προαύλιο και πιθανώς κατρακύλησε και κάποιο από τα ίδια τα χημικά -αυτό τουλάχιστον καταγγέλλουν οι καθηγητές. Επρόκειτο δηλαδή για ατύχημα και μάλιστα χωρίς τραυματίες και όχι κατοχικούς στρατούς, "ούτε στην Λιβύη" και λοιπά φαιδρά που διάβασα στα σχόλια του link που έδωσες στην αρχική δημοσίευση.

Σύστησα λοιπόν απόσταση και ψυχραιμία, δεν είχα σκοπό να προσβάλω την άποψη κανενός.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2013)

Παρένθεση: επειδή χτες είπα να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή του 27 και δεν είπα τίποτα, με ζαλίσανε ορισμένοι ότι πρέπει ντε και καλά να πω κάτι. Λοιπόν, λέω ξανά ό,τι είπα στο σβυσμένο πρώην 22: πως ότι γραφω το γραφω έχουσα σώας τας φρένας και πλήρη επίγνωση κλπ κλπ. Ένα πράγμα που δεν ανέχομαι με τίποτα είναι να μου αποδίδουν προθέσεις που δεν έχω και αυτό ακριβώς εγινε με τη χτεσινή συζήτηση, γι'αυτό ενοχλήθηκα. Η πείρα μου στο ίντερνετ με έχει διδάξει ότι ορισμένα ζητήματα πρέπει να κόβονται πριν γίνουν σήριαλ και από το 7 ήδη φαίνεται ότι έχει ξεκινήσει το σηριαλ. Συγγνώμη αν θίχτηκε κάποιος ή αν πρόσβαλα την αισθητική σας (εξαιρείται ο Cadmian).


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 8, 2013)

Τι θεωρείται έγκυρη και ανεξάρτητη ενημέρωση; Ή καλύτερα, σ' έναν ιδανικό κόσμο, τι θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί έγκυρη και ανεξάρτητη ενημέρωση;

Δεν είναι μόνο φιλοσοφικό το ερώτημα. Ας πούμε ότι με ιντριγκάρει το ζήτημα, γιατί στην Λεξιλογία τουλάχιστον κάποια ΜΜΕ λινκάρονται περισσότερο από κάποια άλλα. Είναι, θα έλεγα, και ευρύτερο ζήτημα για το φόρουμ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2013)

@Cadmian: Έγκυρη ενημέρωση είναι το να μεταφέρεις τις πιο σοβαρές τοποθετήσεις των πιο σοβαρών εκπροσώπων των εμπλεκόμενων μερών. Είναι πιθανό να μη φτάνει αυτό, αν π.χ. απαιτείται να έχεις και άλλες γνώσεις για να αξιολογήσεις την εγκυρότητα των τοποθετήσεων.

Αλλά ας μην κρίνουμε τη Λεξιλογία σ' αυτό το σκέλος. Φόρουμ είναι, συζητήσεις κάνουμε, δεν είναι ειδησεογραφικός τόπος να πεις ότι από τη Λεξιλογία περιμένεις να αντλήσεις πλήρη, σφαιρική, ενημέρωση.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Παρένθεση: επειδή χτες είπα να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή του 27 και δεν είπα τίποτα, με ζαλίσανε ορισμένοι ότι πρέπει ντε και καλά να πω κάτι. Λοιπόν, λέω ξανά ό,τι είπα στο σβυσμένο πρώην 22: πως ότι γραφω το γραφω έχουσα σώας τας φρένας και πλήρη επίγνωση κλπ κλπ. Ένα πράγμα που δεν ανέχομαι με τίποτα είναι να μου αποδίδουν προθέσεις που δεν έχω και αυτό ακριβώς εγινε με τη χτεσινή συζήτηση, γι'αυτό ενοχλήθηκα. Η πείρα μου στο ίντερνετ με έχει διδάξει ότι ορισμένα ζητήματα πρέπει να κόβονται πριν γίνουν σήριαλ και από το 7 ήδη φαίνεται ότι έχει ξεκινήσει το σηριαλ. Συγγνώμη αν θίχτηκε κάποιος ή αν πρόσβαλα την αισθητική σας (εξαιρείται ο Cadmian).



Λυπάμαι, επειδή με το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα χάθηκε κάθε ελπίδα ή πιθανότητα να περάσει χαμηλότονα και χωρίς απώλειες το ατόπημά σου, έστω κι αν έθιγε το αίσθημα δικαίου πολλών.
Καταρχάς, η πείρα σου στο ίντερνετ αυτή τη φορά δεν κατάφερε να σε προστατέψει από τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Κατά συνέπεια, αν θίχτηκε πρώτα και κύρια και ανεπανόρθωτα κάποιος, αυτός είναι το κύρος και η υπόληψή _*σου *_ως μέλος -και δη σημαντικό- της Λεξιλογίας. Σε δεύτερο βαθμό οι αρχές και το συναδελφικό κλίμα που επικρατεί σ' αυτήν, ακόμα και σε θέματα όπου υπάρχουν αγεφύρωτες διαφωνίες, αφού στον ένα χρόνο που βρίσκομαι εδώ, ακόμα και στις σκληρότερες αντιπαραθέσεις, δεν είδα από κανέναν τέτοια αντίδραση. 
Κατά συνέπεια, το _συγγνώμη αν θίχτηκε κάποιος _μού ακούγεται ως κακόγουστο αστείο, το _αν πρόσβαλα την αισθητική σας _ως άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε, πέταγμα της μπάλας στην εξέδρα και -στην τελική- προσβλητική ειρωνεία, το δε (_εξαιρείται ο Κάδμιαν_) ως το πενταπόσταγμα της αλαζονείας και η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι της δικής μου υπομονής.

Αυτά.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> @Cadmian: Έγκυρη ενημέρωση είναι το να μεταφέρεις τις πιο σοβαρές τοποθετήσεις των πιο σοβαρών εκπροσώπων των εμπλεκόμενων πλευρών. Είναι πιθανό να μη φτάνει αυτό, αν π.χ. απαιτείται να έχεις και άλλες γνώσεις για να αξιολογήσεις την εγκυρότητα των τοποθετήσεων.
> 
> Αλλά ας μην κρίνουμε τη Λεξιλογία σ' αυτό το σκέλος. Φόρουμ είναι, συζητήσεις κάνουμε, δεν είναι ειδησεογραφικός τόπος να πεις ότι από τη Λεξιλογία περιμένεις να αντλήσεις πλήρη, σφαιρική, ενημέρωση.



Δεν επιτίθομαι στο φόρουμ. Απλά διαπιστώνω μία, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, ασυνέπεια: Στις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις είχαμε το ζήτημα της δολοφονικής ή μη πρόθεσης για την επίθεση στο εργοτάξιο, η οποία δεν επιβεβαιώνεται πουθενά. Παρ' όλα αυτά, καλείται ο καθένας μας να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του από το απόσπασμα δελτίου της ΝΕΤ στο οποίο μιλάνε εκπρόσωποι της εταιρείας και μέλη της Κυβέρνησης: Ενημέρωση που είναι εξ ορισμού μονόπλευρη. Μετά, αμφισβητείται η εγκυρότητα της επιδρομής των ΜΑΤ στην Ιερισσό με την δικαιολογία της μη εγκυρότητας επειδή οι μαρτυρίες προέρχονται είτε από αστυνομικούς, είτε από κατοίκους της περιοχής. Οι οποίες, με τη σειρά τους, μεταφέρονται στο ευρύτερο κοινό μέσω των ιδίων ΜΜΕ. Γιατί τώρα δεν είναι έγκυρες και πριν είναι; Γιατί πιστεύει κανείς πιο εύκολα ότι είχαμε τρομοκρατική ενέργεια από την μία πλευρά κι όχι τρομοκράτηση των κατοίκων από τα ΜΑΤ, ή ενέργειες των ΜΑΤ οι οποίες θα μπορούσαν να δημιουργήσουν θύματα, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που τα ΜΑΤ έχουν έτσι κι αλλιώς βεβαρυμένο και καλά καταγεγραμμένο και βιντεοσκοπημένο ιστορικό σε τέτοιες πράξεις;

Και στην τελική, γιατί είναι έγκυρες όταν πρόκειται για εταιρεία και όχι αξιόπιστες όταν πρόκεται για τους κατοίκους οι οποίοι διαμαρτύρονται (μη μου ζητήσετε να δώσω πάλι πηγές, έχουμε παραθέσει καμιά δεκαριά τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το νήμα);

Ξαναλέω, δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά μόνο τη Λεξιλογία, είναι πολύ γενικότερο το φαινόμενο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 8, 2013)

Χμ... για να πω κι εγώ τις δυο δεκαρίτσες μου, δύσκολα θα αλλάξει ο τρόπος που βλέπω εγώ έναν συμφορουμίτη από αυτά που γράφει ειδικά στο πολιτικό φόρουμ, που θεωρώ ότι πρώτιστα εξυπηρετεί την εκτόνωση, και γιαυτό σπανιότατα συμμετέχω. Δηλαδή δεν νομίζω ότι θίχτηκε (στα δικά μου βέβαια τα μάτια) το κύρος και η υπόληψη του ενός ή του άλλου από τους εμπλεκόμενους -και αναφέρω και τους δύο γιατί και οι δύο νομίζω ότι έκαναν φάουλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Δεν είναι μόνο φιλοσοφικό το ερώτημα. Ας πούμε ότι με ιντριγκάρει το ζήτημα, γιατί στην Λεξιλογία τουλάχιστον κάποια ΜΜΕ λινκάρονται περισσότερο από κάποια άλλα. Είναι, θα έλεγα, και ευρύτερο ζήτημα για το φόρουμ.



Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, κι εμείς περάσαμε από αμφιθέατρα. Ίσως και πριν γεννηθείς καν.

Αν θέλεις να πεις κάτι, πες το ξεκάθαρα.

Εδώ δεν έχει εμποδιστεί κανένας να τσιτάρει από οπουδήποτε με απόλυτη εξαίρεση από οτιδήποτε φασιστικό (και μην αρχίσουμε τώρα το τι θεωρεί ο καθένας φασιστικό και μα και μου). Επίσης, υπάρχει τεράστια ανοχή ακόμη και σε οριακές απόψεις.

Προσωπικά έχω τσιτάρει από Ελεύθερο Τύπο μέχρι Ριζοσπάστη. Νομίζω ότι έχω τσιτάρει ακόμη και από παναθηναϊκό σάιτ και δεν κάηκε το πισί μου. Επίσης, διαβάζω το 80-90% από οτιδήποτε τσιτάρεται εδώ μέσα, γιατί προφανώς πρέπει να ξέρουμε και πού παραπέμπει ο καθένας. 

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι θα τσιτάρω περισσότερα από εκεί που συνήθως διαβάζω. Αν κάποιος profiler δεν έχει τι να κάνει και με παρακολουθεί και το περνάει στον προσωπικό μου φάκελο για να με συγυρίσει όταν έρθει στη βασιλεία του, μπορείς να φανταστείς πού τον έχω γραμμένο.

Το ευρύτερο ζήτημα για το φόρουμ είναι ότι προσπαθούμε να διατηρήσουμε ένα σημείο πολιτικής συζήτησης με σεβασμό στην άποψη του άλλου (ακόμη και όταν διαφωνούμε πλήρως) ώστε να μην εκτρέπονται τα γλωσσικά ζητήματα και ότι ζητούμε από όλους και όλες να το σέβονται αυτό. Το ζητούμε ιδίως από μέλη με πολλή και χρήσιμη συνεισφορά όπως οι πρωταγωνιστές σε αυτό το νήμα. Μέχρι στιγμής, πολλοί δείχνουν να μην θέλουν να καταλάβουν καν πού ξεπέρασαν αυτές τις προδιαγραφές και μας κάνουν να προβληματιζόμαστε για το αν η συγκεκριμένη προσπάθεια έχει λόγο ύπαρξης.

Edit: Όταν έγραψα αυτό, δεν είχα δει το 47 του Cadmian. Δεν θα αλλάξω όμως (όχι ακόμη, τουλάχιστον) τίποτε από όσα έγραψα πιο πάνω.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Στις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις είχαμε το ζήτημα της δολοφονικής ή μη πρόθεσης για την επίθεση στο εργοτάξιο, η οποία δεν επιβεβαιώνεται πουθενά.


Από πού αλλού, ωστόσο, θα μπορούσε να επιβεβαιωθεί π.χ. το λούσιμο με βενζίνη; Το οποίο λούσιμο με βενζίνη δεν θα αμφισβητούσε κανείς αν είχε προέλθει, ξερωγώ, από τα ΜΑΤ προς τους διαδηλωτές. Θέλω να πω ότι είναι δύσκολο να σχηματίσεις εικόνα για κάτι, ιδίως όταν δεν το έχεις δει με τα μάτια σου, επειδή η ερμηνεία γίνεται κυρίως μέσω της προσωπικής θεώρησης των πραγμάτων από τον καθένα από μας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2013)

> Λυπάμαι, επειδή με το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα χάθηκε κάθε ελπίδα ή πιθανότητα να περάσει χαμηλότονα και χωρίς απώλειες το ατόπημά σου, έστω κι αν έθιγε το αίσθημα δικαίου πολλών.



Πέστο βρε Μπερνι, αυτό έλεγα κι εγώ ότι είναι καλύτερα να μην πω τίποτα, αλλά όχι, εκεί, να γραψεις κάτι, να γράψεις κάτι. Αυτό ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας την επόμενη φορά που θα ζητήσουμε να πει κάποιος κάτι. mg:

Πέρα από αυτό, συγγνώμη αν σε στενοχώρησα, αλλά ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι για να θυμώσω προφανώς θεώρησα ότι ήταν πολύ σοβαρός ο λόγος. Ακόμα κι αν δεν φαίνεται σοβαρός στον παρατηρητή.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

Κάδμιε, στο βαθμό που με αφορά η ερώτησή σου περί εγκυρότητας της ενημέρωσης, αν δεν σου είναι μεγάλος κόπος, μπες και δες τους συνδέσμους που έχω βάλει στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, οι οποίοι δίνουν μια εντελώς άλλη διάσταση στο ζήτημα. 
Αυτή, ακριβώς, η διάσταση ήταν που στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα με έκανε _ακόμα_ πιο δύσπιστη απ' όσο συνήθως. Καθώς και ορισμένες πληροφορίες που έχω από ανθρώπους άσχετους μεν με το επίμαχο θέμα*, γνώστες δε προσώπων που εμπλέκονται και πραγμάτων που αφορούν την περιοχή. Για λόγους που δεν είναι της παρούσης, δεν μπορώ, ούτε και θέλω, να επικαλεστώ αυτά τα στοιχεία ως αποδείξεις. Λέω _μόνο_ ότι με έχουν κάνει να έχω διαφορετική άποψη _και από τις δύο_ επικρατούσες. Αυτό υπαινισσόμουν με το there's more than meets the eye.

*εννοώ που δεν έχουν συμφέροντα, οικονομικά ή άλλα, επομένως και λόγους να υποστηρίξουν τη μία ή την άλλη πλευρά.

Επίσης, θα ήθελα να ακούσω και κάτι για το αν το σχολείο λειτουργούσε ή αν είχε κατάληψη, γιατί οι γονείς και οι καθηγητές αποφάσισαν όχι μόνο να κρατήσουν εκεί τα παιδιά αφού γινόταν της τρελής, αλλά και να τα μαντρώσουν σε μια αίθουσα όπου ήταν σχεδόν εγγυημένο ότι θα λιποθυμούσαν από ασφυξία, αν έχει εισπνεύσει κανείς σας καπνό από φλεγόμενα ελαστικά για να τα συγκρίνει με τα καπνογόνα στην κλίμακα της ασφυξίας κτό. Αλλά αυτά είναι δευτερεύοντα, σωστά;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πέστο βρε Μπερνι, αυτό έλεγα κι εγώ ότι είναι καλύτερα να μην πω τίποτα, αλλά όχι, εκεί, να γραψεις κάτι, να γράψεις κάτι. Αυτό ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας την επόμενη φορά που θα ζητήσουμε να πει κάποιος κάτι. mg:
> 
> Πέρα από αυτό, συγγνώμη αν σε στενοχώρησα, αλλά ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι για να θυμώσω προφανώς θεώρησα ότι ήταν πολύ σοβαρός ο λόγος. Ακόμα κι αν δεν φαίνεται σοβαρός στον παρατηρητή.



Προφανώς το _να γράψεις κάτι, να γράψεις κάτι,_ δεν σήμαινε γράψε κάτι για να κάνεις τα πράγματα χειρότερα, έτσι δεν είναι;

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν στενοχώρησες εμένα. Και αν στον παρατηρητή δεν φαινόταν σοβαρός ο λόγος πάει να πει ότι δεν χρειαζόταν να διαβάσει και την αντίδρασή σου σ' αυτόν. Αν ο μόνος που τον θεώρησε τόσο σοβαρό ήσουν εσύ, μπορούσες με ένα pm να πεις στον Κάδμιο ό,τι ήθελες, όπως το ήθελες, σε ό,τι έκταση ήθελες και να διαδραματιστούν όλα μεταξύ σας. Από τη στιγμή που θεώρησες ότι έπρεπε να έχεις ακροατήριο, έπρεπε να είσαι και έτοιμη για τις συνέπειες.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2013)

Δεν επικοινωνώ ποτέ με προσωπικά για ζητήματα που έχουν συζητηθεί σε δημόσια φόρουμ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Γιατί πιστεύει κανείς πιο εύκολα ότι είχαμε τρομοκρατική ενέργεια *από την μία πλευρά *κι όχι τρομοκράτηση των κατοίκων από τα ΜΑΤ, ή ενέργειες των ΜΑΤ οι οποίες θα μπορούσαν να δημιουργήσουν θύματα, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που τα ΜΑΤ έχουν έτσι κι αλλιώς βεβαρυμένο και καλά καταγεγραμμένο και βιντεοσκοπημένο ιστορικό σε τέτοιες πράξεις;


Η «μία πλευρά» ήταν καμιά σαρανταριά κουκουλοφόροι οπλισμένοι με καραμπίνες, ωστόσο. Επομένως, το ερώτημά μου παραμένει: γιατί πιστεύει κανείς ευκολότερα καμιά σαρανταριά κουκουλοφόρους οπλισμένους με καραμπίνες, και όχι την εταιρεία; 

Επίσης, προσυπογράφω τον ντοκ εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Mar 8, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Από πού αλλού, ωστόσο, θα μπορούσε να επιβεβαιωθεί π.χ. το λούσιμο με βενζίνη;


Το _μη λούσιμο_ όμως επιβεβαιώνεται. Από το γεγονός ότι δεν υπήρξε καμία κατάθεση ή μαρτυρία φύλακα που να λέει ότι τον έλουσαν (και φυσικά ούτε ο σχετικός προπαγανδιστικός ορυμαγδός). Επαναλαμβάνω: δεν υπήρξε _καμία _επιβεβαίωση από _πουθενά_. Επρόκειτο, κλασικότατα, για την προπαγάνδα της _πρώτης μέρας_ (που ξέρουν ότι μένει, δυστυχώς).


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 8, 2013)

Παλάβρα, το ζήτημα είναι ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, το λούσιμο με βενζίνη και ο ξυλοδαρμός είναι έγκυρα αν αναφέρονται από την ΝΕΤ και τα Νέα, και αντιμετωπίζονται ως έγκυρα, παρ' ότι διαψεύδονται από τα ιατρικά πορίσματα και από τις αστυνομικές αναφορές. Στον αντίποδα, η ρίψη δακρυγόνων δεν θεωρείται έγκυρη επειδή αναφέρεται από τους κατοίκους, οι οποίοι την καταγγέλουν πάλι μέσω των ΜΜΕ. Εσένα γιατί σου φαίνεται πιο εύκολο να δυσπιστείς στην μία περίπτωση και όχι στην άλλη; Γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να λέει ψέματα σύσσωμη η Ιερισσός και όχι τα ΜΑΤ (ή η εταιρεία); Ή μάλλον, γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να γίνει αποδεκτή η μία περίπτωση και όχι η άλλη; Εγώ αυτό εξετάζω στην προκειμένη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2013)

Εγώ δεν δυσπιστώ πουθενά, ξέχασα να βάλω ντισκλέιμερ. Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι έχει γίνει εκεί πάνω, και προς το παρόν δεν πιστεύω 100% καμία από τις δύο πλευρές, ιδίως επειδή γνωρίζω ότι στις τοπικές κοινωνίες τα πράγματα δεν είναι ποτέ όπως φαίνονται απ' έξω, επειδή ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του συμφέροντα, τα οποία στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν γνωρίζω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2013)

Συγγνώμη κι εγώ δεν πιστεύω 100% καμμιά από τις δυο πλευρές, αλλά όταν καταγγέλουν κάτι οι εργάτες ή η εταιρεία στην οποία εργάζονται, το οποίο είναι ποινικό αδίκημα, το κράτος δεν μπορεί να πει "οκέι, μάλλον είναι προπαγάνδα της εταιρείας". Έκαναν αυτό που όφειλαν να κάνουν ως κράτος: έρευνες. Πορίσματα δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα. Οι ενισχύσεις ήρθαν στην περιοχή γιατί το τμήμα προφανώς και δεν μπορεί να καλύψει από μόνο του την υπόθεση, γιατί, όπως καταλαβαίνει κανείς, είναι ένα μικρό, επαρχιακό τμήμα. Κατόπιν οι κάτοικοι συγκρούστηκαν με τα ΜΑΤ, τα ΜΑΤ πέταξαν χημικά για να διαλύσουν την επίθεση και συνέβησαν αυτά που ξέρουμε *μέσες άκρες*. Αυτή νομίζω ότι είναι η πιο σφαιρική περιγραφή. Για το ποιοι ήταν οι κουκουλοφόροι, αν ήταν τρομοκρατική ενέργεια, ποιον σκοπό είχαν και τι ακριβώς έγινε εκείνη την νύχτα -πέρα απ' αυτά που φαίνονται απ' τις κάμερες ασφαλείας-, δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα επίσημα πορίσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2013)

Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι η αναφορά των καθηγητών που έφερε η Όλι είναι έγκυρη; Εγώ τη δέχομαι, 100%. Ας δούμε λοιπόν τι λένε οι καθηγητές και ο πρόεδρος των γονέων:

(α) Στις 10:30 το πρωί, μετά από συμπλοκή των ΜΑΤ με συγκεντρωμένους έξω από το αστυνομικό τμήμα, που γειτονεύει με το σχολείο, έγινε *περιορισμένη χρήση χημικών*.

Κρατάμε στο μυαλό μας ως ερώτημα αναπάντητο από την αναφορά (όχι ότι δεν ξέρουμε) το γιατί γινόταν η συγκέντρωση και η συμπλοκή. Υπογραμμίζω ότι οι αναφέροντες συμφώνησαν ότι έγινε περιορισμένη χρήση χημικών (αυτό δηλαδή που ισχυρίζεται και η αστυνομία) χωρίς να ξεκαθαρίσουν τι σημαίνει περιορισμένη χρήση (που μπορεί να είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα για τον καθένα: για μένα, αρκεί και ένα δακρυγόνο που θα φάω στο κεφάλι μου για να μη θεωρώ περιορισμένη τη χρήση).

(β) Ένα δακρυγόνο έπεσε στην καγκελόπορτα και ένα τρία μέτρα μέσα.

Προφανώς, αυτό δεν συμβαδίζει με την εικόνα ενός σχολείου που σκόπιμα βομβαρδίζεται με χημικά. Επίσης, δεν ξέρουμε καν αν το δακρυγόνο έμεινε εκεί ή αν, π.χ. ο καθηγητής που είχε την επίβλεψη στο διάλειμμα το έπιασε και το ξαναπέταξε έξω.

(γ) Οι καθηγητές οδήγησαν τα παιδιά _εκτός από όσα ήθελαν να δουν τι θα συμβεί_ στον κλειστό χώρο. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια πάγια οδηγία για τους καθηγητές τι θα πρέπει να κάνουν σε καταστάσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης όπως αυτή. Με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι γιατί άφησαν κάποια παιδιά έξω, αν τα πράγματα ήταν τόσο επικίνδυνα και αποπνικτικά και _έπρεπε_ να τα πάνε μέσα.

(δ) Ο άνεμος έκανε την κατάσταση αποπνικτική στον κλειστό χώρο, προκαλώντας, εύλογα, πανικό και αναπνευστικά προβλήματα στα παιδιά. (Από την αναφορά δεν καταλαβαίνουμε αν ο αέρας έγινε αποπνικτικός από τα δακρυγόνα ή από τα λάστιχα που, όπως όλοι συμφωνούν άναψαν αλλού). Όπως λέει η αναφορά, τέσσερα από (τα πόσα, άραγε) παιδιά του σχολείου χρειάστηκαν και πήραν υποστήριξη με οξυγόνο, κανένα δεν τραυματίστηκε.

Ποια σχέση έχει αυτή η εικόνα που βγαίνει από την αναφορά των καθηγητών, με την εικόνα της πρώτης μέρας που δημιουργήθηκε χτες; 

Επειδή έχω μάθει να είμαι επιφυλακτικός, όμως, θα πω επίσης ότι σκέφτομαι ακόμη και το ενδεχόμενο να βγήκε αυτή η καθαρογραμμένη αναφορά μετά από διαπραγματεύσεις αστυνομίας και μαρτύρων και να είναι έτσι διατυπωμένη ώστε ο καθένας να θέλει να διαβάσει εκεί μέσα ό,τι του χρειάζεται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2013)

Και, επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ και έγινε τουλάχιστον δύο φορές: *καταγγέλλουν*. Δεν υπάρχει τύπος με ένα -λ-, μόνο _καταγγείλουν_ για τη μία φορά.

Συνεχίστε. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2013)

Επειδή είμαστε σε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, η αναφορά επίσης λέει: "ουδείς μαθητής δεν τραυματίστηκε". Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι είτε "ουδείς τραυματίστηκε" είτε "κανείς δεν τραυματίστηκε";


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επειδή είμαστε σε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, η αναφορά επίσης λέει: "ουδείς μαθητής δεν τραυματίστηκε". Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι είτε "ουδείς τραυματίστηκε" είτε "κανείς δεν τραυματίστηκε";



Πολύ σωστά. Και μπορείτε, με τις ευλογίες μου, να συνεχίσετε με γλωσσικά σχόλια και μόνο.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 8, 2013)

Το θέμα δεν είναι τι πιστεύει κανείς, ή αν το πιστεύει ή δεν το πιστεύει 50, 75 ή 100%. Το θέμα είναι τι επιλέγει να αμφισβητήσει από την αρχή της κουβέντας, και αυτό, για εμένα τουλάχιστον, είναι πολύ πιο ενδεικτικό από οποιαδήποτε εκ των προτέρων ή όψιμη δήλωση αμεροληψίας ή ορθολογισμού.

Ελπίζω τώρα να γίνεται κατανοητό το τι εννοώ όταν λέω ότι η διατύπωση, έστω και πολλές ασυναίσθητη, είναι ενδεικτική του που τοποθετείται κανείς σε μια συζήτηση.

Δρ, δεν πήγαινα στα αμφιθέατρα. Στα αυτοδιαχειριζόμενα την έβγαζα, κι ας το εκλάβει αυτό ο καθένας όπως θέλει. Με σεβασμό πάντα - και δεν το λέω καθόλου ειρωνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Στα αυτοδιαχειριζόμενα την έβγαζα, κι ας το εκλάβει αυτό ο καθένας όπως θέλει.


Αυτό σε τιμά και είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι και η Λεξιλογία είναι κάτι ανάλογο και να μη χρησιμοποιείς διατυπώσεις που μπορεί να θεωρηθούν, έστω και ασυναίσθητα, ότι λένε κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που θέλεις να πεις.

Και εδώ σταματάω κι εγώ.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]Έκαναν αυτό που όφειλαν να κάνουν ως κράτος: έρευνες. Πορίσματα δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα. Οι ενισχύσεις ήρθαν στην περιοχή γιατί το τμήμα προφανώς και δεν μπορεί να καλύψει από μόνο του την υπόθεση, γιατί, όπως καταλαβαίνει κανείς, είναι ένα μικρό, επαρχιακό τμήμα. Κατόπιν οι κάτοικοι συγκρούστηκαν με τα ΜΑΤ, τα ΜΑΤ πέταξαν χημικά για να διαλύσουν την επίθεση και συνέβησαν αυτά που ξέρουμε *μέσες άκρες*. Αυτή νομίζω ότι είναι η πιο σφαιρική περιγραφή. [...]



Τι ωραία και αποστειρωμένα που τα λέμε! Από πότε οι έρευνες και η προανάκριση διεξάγονται με ολόκληρες διμοιρίες ΜΑΤ και ΕΚΑΜ; Αν δηλαδή είχε πάει εισαγγελέας μαζί με 5 αστυνομικούς τι θα είχε γίνει; Αν εκ των προτέρων αντιμετωπίζεις ένα ολόκληρο χωριό ως εγκληματίες, δεν ρίχνεις λάδι στη φωτιά; Δεν χειροτερεύεις μια ήδη τεταμένη κατάσταση; Περιμένω τώρα να μου απαντήσετε ότι οι διμοιρίες πήγαν για την προστασία του εισαγγελέα.
Όσο για το σχολείο,τα παιδιά είχαν αποφασίσει να κάνουν κατάληψη, διαμαρτυρόμενα για τις κλήσεις προς κατάθεση ανηλίκων μαθητών από την αντιτρομοκρατική χωρίς καν την παρουσία δικηγόρου ή κηδεμόνα. Τελικά τα παιδιά αποφάσισαν να κρατήσουν το σχολείο ανοιχτό και το μάθημα να γίνει κανονικά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού έφταιγαν τα παιδιά που εκείνη την ώρα βρίσκονταν κανονικά στο σχολείο τους. Όσο για το ότι οι δάσκαλοι κρατούσαν μαντρωμένα τα παιδιά, θα ήταν καλύτερο να τα αμολύσουν εκείνη την ώρα, μέσα στον κακό χαμό που γινόταν ακριβώς απ' έξω από την καγκελόπορτα του προαυλίου;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 9, 2013)

Κι ένα βίντεο που δεν έχει πολυκυκλοφορήσει, με τους κατοίκους να τραγουδάνε "Σήμερα γάμος γίνεται" και "Ωραία είν' η νύφη μας" την ώρα των ερευνών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Τι ωραία και αποστειρωμένα που τα λέμε! Από πότε οι έρευνες και η προανάκριση διεξάγονται με ολόκληρες διμοιρίες ΜΑΤ και ΕΚΑΜ; Αν δηλαδή είχε πάει εισαγγελέας μαζί με 5 αστυνομικούς τι θα είχε γίνει; Αν εκ των προτέρων αντιμετωπίζεις ένα ολόκληρο χωριό ως εγκληματίες, δεν ρίχνεις λάδι στη φωτιά; Δεν χειροτερεύεις μια ήδη τεταμένη κατάσταση; Περιμένω τώρα να μου απαντήσετε ότι οι διμοιρίες πήγαν για την προστασία του εισαγγελέα.
> Όσο για το σχολείο,τα παιδιά είχαν αποφασίσει να κάνουν κατάληψη, διαμαρτυρόμενα για τις κλήσεις προς κατάθεση ανηλίκων μαθητών από την αντιτρομοκρατική χωρίς καν την παρουσία δικηγόρου ή κηδεμόνα. Τελικά τα παιδιά αποφάσισαν να κρατήσουν το σχολείο ανοιχτό και το μάθημα να γίνει κανονικά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού έφταιγαν τα παιδιά που εκείνη την ώρα βρίσκονταν κανονικά στο σχολείο τους. Όσο για το ότι οι δάσκαλοι κρατούσαν μαντρωμένα τα παιδιά, θα ήταν καλύτερο να τα αμολύσουν εκείνη την ώρα, μέσα στον κακό χαμό που γινόταν ακριβώς απ' έξω από την καγκελόπορτα του προαυλίου;



Δεν είπε κανείς ότι έφταιξαν τα παιδιά σε κάτι. Αυτό που ειπώθηκε ήταν ότι τα παιδιά είχαν αποφασίσει κατάληψη και το σχολείο ήρθε σε συνεννόηση μαζί τους για να την αναστείλουν, γνωρίζοντας ότι μπορεί να συνέβαιναν επεισόδια. Οι ευθύνες πέφτουν στην διοίκηση του σχολείου.

Τα ΜΑΤ ήρθαν γιατί το χωριό ήταν ήδη σε κατάσταση αναστάτωσης, αντίθετοι με τις έρευνες στα σπίτια των συγκεκριμένων κατοίκων, έτοιμοι για φασαρίες. Μην δραματοποιούμε τα πράγματα, η ασφάλεια των ερευνών δεν είναι "αντιμετώπιση των κατοίκων σαν εγκληματίες". Οι κάτοικοι δεν αντέδρασαν επειδή ήρθαν τα ΜΑΤ αντί για 5 αστυνομικούς, το κλίμα ήταν τεταμένο και ήταν αντίθετοι στις έρευνες. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που το τοπικό τμήμα ζήτησε ενισχύσεις, αλλιώς θα έκανε τις έρευνες μόνο του.


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2013)

Τώρα που ηρέμησαν τα πράγματα, επωφελούμαι για να κάνω μια σούμα. Ελληγεννή, κάνε μια προσπάθεια να μην ταυτίζεις την κοινωνικοπολιτική σου θέση με αντικειμενικότητες, αλήθειες, επιστήμη κτλ. - ιδίως μάλιστα με κεφαλαίο αρκτικό γράμμα και με μια αλαζονεία που προσβάλλει βάναυσα τη νοημοσύνη ορισμένων. Ο ενθουσιασμός σου υπέρ κάθε κατεστημένης εξουσίας είναι θέση, όχι αλήθεια ούτε επιστήμη. _Είσαι στα γεμάτα ενδεδειγμένος να υπηρετήσεις την προσφιλή πατρίδα σου Συρία, _το εμπεδώσαμε όλοι. Έχουσι γνώσιν οι τα πάντα καταγράφοντες φύλακες, έχεις ήδη μπει στη λίστα των φερέλπιδων. _Φτάνει. _Δεν χρειάζεται να μας το υπενθυμίζεις συνεχώς. Όλος ο κακός χαμός ξεκίνησε με το δικό σου #2 - αστείο κατά τη γνώμη μου ως προς την τοπική και χρονική εγκυρότητα της παράθεσης και απαράδεκτο ως προς τον οφειλόμενο σεβασμό προς τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας που αξίζουν σεβασμό. Οι δύσκολες προσωπικές μου καταστάσεις και η παρέμβαση του Κάδμιου εμπόδισαν τη δημοσίευση της (σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένης) απάντησής μου στο ποστ σου - και ευτυχώς, γιατί οι πολυσυζητημένες παρεμβάσεις του Κάδμιου ήτανε πολύ λάιτ μπροστά σε ό,τι έγραφα εγώ. Στα κοινωνικοπολιτικά θέματα, η Λεξιλογία είναι κατά μέσο όρο συντηρητικό φόρουμ. Αν θέλεις να το κάνεις _υπερ_συντηρητικό, θέσε το ζήτημα στο πριβέ. Με λίγα λόγια: αν σε ενοχλούμε, πες το ευθέως εκεί που πρέπει. Τέλος της δημόσιας διευκρίνισης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2013)

Αν αυτά τα γράφεις "τώρα που ηρέμησαν τα πράγματα", αποδίδοντάς μου ένα σωρό πράγματα που, για να το πω μετριοπαθώς, απλά δεν ισχύουν, φαντάζομαι τι θα έγραφες εν θερμώ. Επίσης μερικοί θα πρέπει να σταματήσετε να μιλάτε στον πληθυντικό για τον εαυτό σας, λες και εκπροσωπείτε κόμμα. Τέλος, και για να μην δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις, η κοινωνικοπολιτική μου τοποθέτηση είναι νεοφιλελεύθερη, η οποία δεν έχει την παραμικρή σχέση με συντηρητισμό. Ούτε υπέρ κάθε εξουσίας είμαι -τουναντίον, έχω δηλώσει πολλάκις ενοχλημένος από πράγματα με τα οποία εσύ συμβιβάζεσαι μια χαρούλα-, ούτε το να είσαι κατά κάθε εξουσίας είναι αντισυντηρητική άποψη.

Ελπίζω να μην συνεχίσεις την προσωπική επίθεση, γιατί δεν έχω καμμιά όρεξη. Αν θες να μου πεις κάτι παραπάνω, υπάρχουν και προσωπικά μηνύματα.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 10, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν το είδατε ή πέρασε απαρατήρητο, το δεύτερο βιντεάκι, με τις κοπέλες, που έβαλε στο #66 ο Cadmian. Δε νομίζω να συμφωνεί κανείς, όσο συντηρητικός ή νεοφιλελεύθερος κι αν είναι, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον...


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2013)

Themis said:


> Στα κοινωνικοπολιτικά θέματα, η Λεξιλογία είναι κατά μέσο όρο συντηρητικό φόρουμ.



Καλημέρα. Στη Λεξιλογία δεν ξέρω κανέναν συντηρητικό (ξέρω μόνο τα πολλά συντηρητικά που έχω καταναλώσει τελευταίως). Ο καθένας βλέπει την πρόοδο με διαφορετικά μάτια, και κάποιοι από εμάς ψελλίζουμε αμήχανα σε κάθε νέα εξέλιξη όταν δεν θέλουμε να παίξουμε με έτοιμες ρετσέτες. Τώρα πάω σε βαφτίσια, και πολύ θα ήθελα να τους πείσω να καταργήσουν αυτές τις παγανιστικές συνήθειες, αλλά μάλλον κι εκεί θα ψελλίσω παραδοσιακές ευχές. Εδώ, θα επαναλάβω μόνο τα του Θέμη: με σεβασμό στους συνομιλητές σας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν το είδατε ή πέρασε απαρατήρητο, το δεύτερο βιντεάκι, με τις κοπέλες, που έβαλε στο #66 ο Cadmian. Δε νομίζω να συμφωνεί κανείς, όσο συντηρητικός ή νεοφιλελεύθερος κι αν είναι, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον...



Αν εννοείς να συμφωνεί κανείς με καταθέσεις ανηλίκων, χωρίς παρουσία γονέων, χωρίς πρότερη ενημέρωση γονέων και χωρίς συμβουλή δικηγόρου, σαφώς όχι. Το τι τις ρώτησαν και γιατί, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν οι ερωτήσεις δεν ήταν απρεπείς ή προσωπικές, γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς προσεγγίζει η ασφάλεια την οποιαδήποτε υπόθεση.

Τα περί σεβασμού που είπε ο Θέμης, πάντως, δεν τα κατάλαβα. Από πότε η σύσταση ψυχραιμίας αποτελεί ασέβεια; Εκτός κι αν ασέβεια είναι η διατύπωση αντίθετης άποψης.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να εξετάσουμε ποιοι, στη σημερινή (και όχι μόνο) συγκυρία, είναι ουσιαστικά προοδευτικοί και ποιοι εκφράζουν μια ιδιότυπη συντήρηση με προοδευτική προβιά. Επίσης θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να εξετάσουμε και τους λόγους που συμβαίνει αυτό, τις αγκυλώσεις, αλλά και τις ευκολίες που προσφέρουν οι αφορισμοί. Εξίσου ενδιαφέρον, κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα ήταν να εξεταστεί το φαινόμενο της αυτάρεσκης ψευδαίσθησης πως η πολιτική ηθική και το "δίκιο" διακρίνει αποκλειστικά και εκ προοιμίου μόνο τη μία ή την άλλη πλευρά. Δεν συζητάμε καν το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχει μια τρίτη ή ακόμα και μια τέταρτη άποψη σε ένα θέμα. Ίσως επειδή κάτι τέτοιο θεωρείται αυτομάτως ύποπτο από τους πάντες και απορρίπτεται προκαταβολικά. Φοβάμαι, όμως, ότι --και για ένα λόγο παραπάνω εξαιτίας της _συγκεκριμένης _συγκυρίας-- κανείς μας δεν θα έχει την ψυχραιμία και τη νηφαλιότητα να δει τη δική του καμπούρα και να ξεχωρίσει τα σύκα από τις σκάφες προκειμένου να τα ονοματίσει. Με άλλα λόγια, ήταν στραβό το κλήμα (και το κλίμα), το έφαγε και ο γάιδαρος της κρίσης και ψόφησε. Το κλήμα, όχι ο γάιδαρος.
Ελπίζω κάποτε να μάθουμε κι εμείς να κουβεντιάζουμε ήσυχα ήσυχα κι απλά. Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, παρά γιατί με τις κραυγές (έστω τις δίκαιες) το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να κάνουμε τον άλλο ακόμα πιο κουφό σ' αυτά που λέμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 10, 2013)

Ελληγενή, αν θες να ψηφίσουμε, θεώρησε ότι όσα έγραψε ο Themis με εκφράζουν 100%. Απλώς δεν πολυμιλάω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

[nickel: Διέγραψα την πρώτη πρόταση επειδή κάτι στη διατύπωση θα μπορούσε να είναι παρεξηγήσιμο.]

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα τι στο καλό λέει ο Themis πιο πάνω, γιατί εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ό,τι δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο (κι ο πληθυντικός της συλλογικότητας με μπερδεύει), το μόνο που κατάλαβα είναι ότι θεωρεί ότι οι πολιτικές απόψεις που εκφράζονται στη Λεξιλογία είναι συντηρητικές. Το οποίο μου φαίνεται αστείο, δεδομένου ότι οι περισσότερες πολιτικές συζητήσεις ξεκινάνε από άτομα τα οποία τοποθετούνται εξ αριστερών στη συζήτηση και οι συζητήσεις ακολουθούν το ίδιο μοτίβο:
Λέει ο Α το χ
Σιγοντάρει ο Β, ενισχύοντας το χ
Εμφανίζεται ο Γ και λέει βρε παιδιά, μην το βλέπετε μονόπλευρα, υπάρχει και η άποψη y
Διαφωνούν ο Α κι ο Β με τον Γ
Ο Δ λέει ότι το y δεν του φαίνεται και τόσο άσχημο. 
Κάπου εκεί ο Ε θα πει ότι για όλα φταίει η αστυνομία, η ΧΑ, τα πουλημένα κόμματα εκ δεξιών του κέντρου κλπ. 
Και εν συνεχεία ο Α θα αρχίσει να λέει ότι φταίει για όλα το ότι η Λεξιλογία είναι πουλημένο φόρουμ και οι Λεξιλόγοι πράκτορες της CIA, MI5, Μοσάντ κλπ. (καλλιτεχνικός οίστρος)


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 10, 2013)

SBE, σε παρακαλώ, έλα πρώτα να μείνεις εδώ μόνιμα να τρως το σκατό, και μετά άρχισε τις αφ' υψηλού αναλύσεις.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

Επειδή ο Νικελ διεγραψε την πρωτη πρόταση, να επαναλάβω τη βασική ιδέα της: νομίζω ότι η Μπέρνη, επισημάινοντας την αδυναμία όλων μας να δούμε πάνω από μία άποψη, λέει λίγο πολύ αυτά που θα ήθελα να πω εγώ. 

Κόμη μου, νομίζω ότι το μήνυμά σου είναι εκτός θέματος. Μπορέι να είναι σημαντικό το νοημά του, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κόμη μου, νομίζω ότι το μήνυμά σου είναι εκτός θέματος. Μπορέι να είναι σημαντικό το νοημά του, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.


Ε, θα το ποστάρω λοιπόν κι εγώ σε κάθε τρολιά σου εδώ μέσα, μέχρι να πέσει εντός θέματος.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2013)

Ο Nickel έχει κάνει στην αρχή του συγκεκριμένου υποφόρουμ μια έκκληση, και θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να τη σεβαστούμε όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2013)

Τρέχουμε οι άλλοτε πολυγραφότατοι λεξιλόγοι πίσω από το μεροκάματο και δεν μπορούμε να γράφουμε τόσο όσο γράφαμε πριν από τα χαράτσια. Καλύτερα να μοιραστείτε και οι άλλοι το βάρος, λοιπόν, αν θέλετε να ζήσει το γλωσσικό φόρουμ, και να αφήσετε τις πολλές πολλές πολιτικές κόντρες, γιατί από τέτοιες μπορείτε να καταναλώσετε κι αλλού. Το πολιτικό φόρουμ έγινε για να μη γεμίζουμε τα γλωσσικά νήματα με τις ανάγκες να ξεφορτώσουμε καθημερινές εντάσεις. Αλλά εδώ κοντεύει να ψάχνουμε για γλωσσικά νήματα και να περισσεύουν οι εντάσεις. Βγάλτε με ψεύτη. Μαζεύτε όσες βρακοζώνες έχουνε λυθεί για καβγά και σύρτε να πάτε να γράψετε στα γλωσσικά νήματα, να κοτσάρετε τη γλωσσική σας απορία ή τη γλωσσική σας γνώση. Αποτοξίνωση τώρα!
*
Με τις κόντρες εδώ μέσα αρνητικοποιείτε ένα κομμάτι της ζωής μας που θα μπορούσε να βοηθάει θετικά την καθημερινότητά μας. Όχι άλλο!*


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Ελληγενή, αν θες να ψηφίσουμε, θεώρησε ότι όσα έγραψε ο Themis με εκφράζουν 100%. Απλώς δεν πολυμιλάω.



Να ψηφίσουμε για ποιο πράγμα; Ότι συντάσσεσαι με τον Θέμη το ξέρω. Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να δώσουμε συνέχεια σ' αυτό. Η Όλι δημοσίευσε αρχικά μια είδηση, εν θερμώ, η οποία ήταν ανακριβής, όπως αποδείχτηκε εκ των υστέρων. Αυτήν την επισήμανση έκανα αρχικά και συνέστησα ψυχραιμία. Ακολούθησε ένταση, *για την οποία, μάλιστα, ζήτησα συγγνώμη*. Τέλος, ο Θέμης παρατήρησε ότι αυτή η στάση μου ήταν ασεβής (η συγγνώμη και η σύσταση ψυχραιμίας, υποθέτω). Συντάσσεσαι μαζί του. Καλώς.-


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 10, 2013)

Επιστημονικό πόρισμα – κόλαφος για τα μεταλλεία της Χαλκιδικής.

Μπορούμε να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2013)

*κόλαφος ο* [kólafos] Ο19 : (λόγ.) 1. χαστούκι1. 2. λόγος ή πράξη που προσβάλλει βαρύτατα, θίγει ή εξευτελίζει· χαστούκι2: H αποκάλυψη των σκανδάλων αποτελεί βαρύτατο κόλαφο κατά της κυβερνήσεως.

[λόγ.: 1: αρχ. κόλαφος· 2: σημδ. γαλλ. soufflet, gifle]

*Επιστημονικό πόρισμα – κόλαφος για τα μεταλλεία της Χαλκιδικής* (από τον σύνδεσμο που έφερε ο Cadmian πιο πάνω).

Μακροχρόνιες και μη αναστρέψιμες επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον θα επιφέρει η μεταλλευτική δραστηριότητα στη Χαλκιδική σύμφωνα με πόρισμα της Γεωπονικής Σχολής του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου. Η έρευνα-καταπέλτης για την Ελληνικός Χρυσός που πραγματοποιήθηκε από εννέα καθηγητές του Πανεπιστημίου συμπεραίνει, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι οι αγροτικές δραστηριότητες θα υποστούν ανεπανόρθωτες ζημιές και ότι ο χαρακτήρας της περιοχής θα αλλάξει ριζικά καθώς θα μεταβληθεί σε ζώνη βαριάς βιομηχανίας.

Σύμφωνα με τα συμπεράσματα της επιστημονικής επιτροπής η σχεδιαζόμενη μεγάλης κλίμακας επέκταση της μεταλλευτικής δραστηριότητας στη Β.Α. Χαλκιδική υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ τη φέρουσα ικανότητα της περιοχής και θα προκαλέσει μακροχρόνιες και μη αναστρέψιμες επιπτώσεις στο φυσικό και αγροτικό περιβάλλον.

Σημειώνουν ότι η σχεδιαζόμενη επέκταση της μεταλλευτικής δραστηριότητες δεν είναι αειφορική καθώς θα μεταβάλλει ριζικά το χαρακτήρα της περιοχής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα αυτή θα μετατραπεί από αγροτική – τουριστική περιοχή σε ζώνη βαριάς βιομηχανίας. 

Ένα από τα πιο ανησυχητικά συμπεράσματα του πορίσματος είναι ότι η ρύπανση από βαρέα μέταλλα των υδάτων, του εδάφους, της χλωρίδας, της πανίδας και των αγροτικών καλλιεργειών θα είναι ιδιαιτέρως εκτεταμένη καθώς θα καλύψει μεγάλες εκτάσεις και περιοχές που απέχουν πολύ από την περιοχή της μεταλλευτικής δραστηριότητας.

Επιπλέον, όλες οι αγροτικές δραστηριότητες (Γεωργία, Κτηνοτροφία, Μελισσοκομία, Αλιεία, κ.ά.) αλλά και η δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας και τυποποίησης αγροτικών προϊόντων θα υποστούν ανεπανόρθωτες συνέπειες.

Με δεδομένα τα συμπεράσματά τους, η επιτροπή ειδικών του ΑΠΘ καταλήγει στο γενικό συμπέρασμα ότι η επέκταση των μεταλλευτικών δραστηριοτήτων στη Β. Α. Χαλκιδική ΔΕΝ είναι συμβατή με τις αγροτικές δραστηριότητες των κατοίκων της περιοχής.

Με το συμπάθιο, εγώ «κόλαφο» δεν βλέπω· και οι καθηγητές, που είναι σοβαροί άνθρωποι, εξηγούν ότι έχουμε στην περιοχή μια αντιπαράθεση συμφερόντων ανάπτυξης ως αγροτικής-τουριστικής περιοχής με ανάπτυξη ως ζώνης βαριάς βιομηχανίας. Με άλλα λόγια, από μια ασχολία της γεωργικής εποχής σε μια ασχολία της προβιομηχανικής εποχής. Με όλα τα συμπαρομαρτούντα από την αλλαγή υποδείγματος.

Με άλλα λόγια, τσακωνόμαστε αν η περιοχή θα αναπτυχθεί όπως και πριν από χίλια ή όπως πριν από πεντακόσια χρόνια και τελικά παίρνουμε θέσεις υπέρ των συμφερόντων της μίας ή της άλλης πλευράς, την ώρα που η ανθρωπότητα (και η χώρα μας, συνολικά) αντιμετωπίζουν ήδη τρελές οικονομικές και οικολογικές προκλήσεις.

Είμαστε πραγματικά περιούσιος λαός. (Οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου.)


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 10, 2013)

Αγαπητέ Δόκτωρ, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, η εξόρυξη είναι επίσης μια δραστηριότητα προβιομηχανικής εποχής. Η οποία, αφού τελεστεί και εξαντλήσει ό,τι υπάρχει στο υπέδαφος, μετά δεν θα αφήσει πίσω της τίποτα για να μπορέσουν να ξαναδιεξαχθούν οι άλλες δραστηριότητες της προβιομηχανικής εποχής. Ο δε τουρισμός, αποτελεί μάλλον μοντέρνα δραστηριότητα, η οποία αν γίνει σωστά θα αποδώσει τα μέγιστα, με σεβασμό στην οικολογία και το περιβάλλον. Και μην ξεχνάμε: εμείς πρέπει να ζήσουμε εδώ. Οι άλλοι, απέξω, ας λένε ό,τι θέλουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Αγαπητέ Δόκτωρ, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, η εξόρυξη είναι επίσης μια δραστηριότητα προβιομηχανικής εποχής.


Μα το είπα κι εγώ: :)


drsiebenmal said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, από μια ασχολία της γεωργικής εποχής σε μια ασχολία της προβιομηχανικής εποχής.


(Και εξακολουθώ να επιμένω να μην παίρνω θέση...) :)


----------



## anef (Mar 11, 2013)

Αγαπητέ drsiebenmal, καλύτερα να διαβάσεις την ίδια την έκθεση. Μια χαρά κόλαφος είναι.

Και, κτγμ, _παίρνεις _θέση όταν μιλάς για διαφορετικά «συμφέροντα»: οι μη αναστρέψιμες επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον και οι αγροτικές δραστηριότητες που σημείωσες ΔΕΝ αφορούν απλώς οικονομικά δεδομένα για να μιλήσουμε για «συμφέροντα». Αφορούν στοιχεία που συνδέονται με τη ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ζωή των κατοίκων. «Συμφέροντα» είναι η επιθυμία των γεωργών να συνεχίσουν να καλλιεργούν τις ελιές και το σιτάρι τους, των μελισσοκόμων να έχουν τα μελίσσια τους, των ψαράδων να ψαρεύουν τα ψάρια τους και των κτηνοτρόφων να 'χουν τα ζώα τους, μαζί με την επιθυμία των ανθρώπων της περιοχής να τρώνε ελιές, μέλι, ψάρια και κρέας *χωρίς *βαρέα μέταλλα; «Συμφέροντα» είναι η επιθυμία των ανθρώπων εκεί (και όλων των υπόλοιπων επισκεπτών) να μην καταστραφεί ένα δάσος ιδιαίτερης ομορφιάς που δεν πρόκειται να αποκατασταθεί για δεκαετίες ολόκληρες (ίσως και παραπάνω, όπως λέει η έκθεση των καθηγητών); «Συμφέροντα» είναι η επιθυμία των κατοίκων να μην έχουν καρκίνο τα παιδιά τους; Είναι για μένα λίγο περίεργο να εξισώνονται αυτά τα «συμφέροντα» με το κέρδος της εταιρίας ή, έστω, και με την εργασία που προσφέρεται στους εργάτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

Αγαπητή άνεφ, νομίζω ότι αδικείς τις δυο παραγραφούλες που προσπάθησα να γράψω, πολύ πολύ πυκνά, και συνοψίζοντας μόνο το δημοσίευμα. Υπόσχομαι πάντως να διαβάσω και ολόκληρη την έκθεση και να επανέλθω, εξακολουθώντας να προσπαθώ να σχηματίσω γνώμη μόνος μου.

Και πώς να το κάνουμε, τα επιχειρήματα που αναφέρεις, εκτός από όσα αφορούν θέματα υγείας (πράγμα από μόνο του πολύ κρίσιμο και με μεγάλη και βαρύνουσα σημασία), είναι όλα οικονομικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

Συνέχεια: Διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά και την έκθεση. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι είναι μια πολύ προσεγμένη και καλά διατυπωμένη έκθεση και τα συμπεράσματά της (που επισήμανα πιο πάνω) είναι καλά τεκμηριωμένα. 

Ιδιαίτερα έψαξα να βρω τι λέει για καρκίνους κ.λπ. Η έκθεση αναφέρει στο _4ζ) Πρώτες ύλες μεταποίησης για παραγωγή τροφίμων_ τα εξής:

[...]

Με δεδομένη την εκτεταμένη ρύπανση καλλιεργειών και ζώων εξ αιτίας της σχεδιαζόμενης μεταλλευτικής δραστηριότητας μεγάλης κλίμακας, τόσο τα νερά όσο και οι πρώτες ύλες (φυτικές και ζωικές) που προορίζονται για μεταποίηση και παραγωγή τροφίμων θα είναι υπερβολικά βεβαρημένες και ακατάλληλες για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση.


Κατά συνέπεια η ανοιχτή εξόρυξη και ο εμπλουτισμός για απόληψη χρυσού δεν μπορούν και δεν πρέπει να συνυπάρξουν με οποιαδήποτε παραγωγή και μεταποίηση γεωργο-κτηνοτροφικών προϊόντων, αφού οποιαδήποτε ρυπασμένη πρώτη ύλη θέτει σε κίνδυνο την ανθρώπινη υγεία, άρα είναι ακατάλληλη για μεταποίηση.


Για την πληρότητα της συζήτησης ακολουθεί μια απλή αναφορά των επιπτώσεων που έχουν ορισμένα μόνο βαρέα μέταλλα στην ανθρώπινη υγεία (Gibney και συν., 2007).

[...]

Με άλλα λόγια, η έκθεση ξεκαθαρίζει ότι η μεταλλευτική δραστηριότητα θα δώσει τέλος στην αντίστοιχη αγροτοκτηνοτροφική. Πράγμα το οποίο υπάρχει και στα συμπεράσματα και το επισήμανα ήδη στην αρχή.

Αυτό που δεν μου απαντάει η έκθεση (πράγμα απόλυτα λογικό επειδή η επιτροπή δεν περιλαμβάνει ούτε ειδικούς στη μεταλλευτικά, ούτε ειδικούς στα οικονομικά) είναι αν πραγματικά προτείνεται να ακολουθούνται οι τεχνικά βέλτιστες διαδικασίες, με μέγιστη ασφάλεια κλπ και ποιες είναι οι μεσομακροπρόθεσμες συνέπειες οικονομικά, όπως το έθεσε λίγο πολύ ο Κόμης.

Πρέπει όμως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οπουδήποτε γίνεται εκμετάλλευση ορυκτού πλούτου, η επιφάνεια υποφέρει. Σοβαρότατα. Ξέρουμε τι γίνεται στην Πτολεμαΐδα και τη Μεγαλόπολη και η ίδια η έκθεση αναφέρει άλλα παραδείγματα, όπως το Λαύριο και η Γερακινή.

Από εμάς εξαρτάται λοιπόν, ως κοινωνία, να πάρουμε μια απόφαση που θα λέει ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πλέον το υπέδαφος και ο ορυκτός πλούτος. Ας καταργήσουμε μάλιστα, για λόγους ισοπολιτείας, τους λιγνίτες της ΔΕΗ, τους βωξίτες του Αλουμίνιου και τα όποια άλλα οχλούντα ορυκτά διαθέτουμε. Και ας στραφούμε στις αγροτικές μικροκαλλιέργειες, την αλιεία και τη μελισσοκομία για να εισάγουμε έτοιμα αυτά τα ορυκτά. Κι αυτή μια οικονομική επιλογή και μια πολιτική απόφαση είναι. Αλλιώς, πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε άλλες λύσεις, τις βέλτιστες. Αν υπάρχουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2013)

Φυσικά και πρέπει να σταματήσει και η εκμετάλλευση λιγνίτη, που είναι ιδιαίτερα ζημιογόνα και για το περιβάλλον και για τον άνθρωπο. Περιττό να πω ότι με τις σημερινές συγκυρίες κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολύ δύσκολο, γιατί θα πρέπει να αυξήσουμε τις εισαγωγές μας σε πετρέλαιο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2013)

(Παρενθετικά, Άνεφ, ξεκινάς πάλι με το να αμφισβητείς τη θέση που δηλώνει ο συνομιλητής σου, το επισημαίνω επειδή το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και δεν είναι ωραίο, δεν προδιαθέτει για καλόπιστη συζήτηση, και δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ερμηνεύεις το "δεν παίρνω θέση" σαν "παίρνω θέση εναντίον σου")

Και να προσθέσω εδώ ότι ΟΛΑ μετριούνται με οικονομικούς δείκτες, και τα δάση και το περιβάλλον και το αν θα σώσουμε τα πάντα ή τις κατσαρίδες κλπ. Είχα την τύχη να δουλέψω για ένα φεγγάρι με κάποιον που έκανε αυτή ακριβώς τη δουλειά, υπολόγιζε το οικονομικό κόστος της κλιματικής αλλαγής (και της αντιστροφής της). Δεν ήταν ο μόνος, ούτε πρωτοτύπησε. Οι πιο πολλοί μ'αυτά ασχολούνται πλέον στα πανεπιστήμια. Και δεν ήταν κανένα τέρας που αρνείται την κλιματική αλλαγή. Ήταν από τους πολύ ήπιους ανθρώπους, με μπόλικη οικολογική συνείδηση. 

Τώρα, εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι αν ήμουνα αγρότης ή ξενοδόχος, δηλαδή επιχειρηματίας με ελευθερία να κάνω ό,τι γουστάρω στα επαγγελματικά μου, θα το προτιμούσα από το να είμαι υπάλληλος στα ορυχεία. Έχω όμως μια απορία: τα ορυχεία δεν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ήδη υπάρχει οικολογική καταστροφή στην περιοχή. Τι μέτρα είχαν λάβει οι κάτοικοι για να προστατευτούν οι καλλιέργειές τους και για να ανακτηθεί το περιβάλλον;

Ρωτάω γιατί από τα κλιπάκια με τα επεισόδια βλεπουμε ότι το χωριό είναι μια κιτσαρία τσιμεντωμένη όπως πολλά χωριά της Ελλάδας, με δυνατότητα για τουριστική ανάπτυξη στο ίδιο το χωριό μηδέν. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν η περιοχή έχει άλλες δυνατότητες. 
Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορούσα να διαβάσω μια έκθεση με σοβαρές προτάσεις ανάπτυξης της περιοχής και με σοβαρές δεσμεύσεις ότι θα τις εφαρμόσουν οι κάτοικοι. Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα τέτοιο, αλλά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να ξέρουμε τις εναλλακτικές και να μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε. Πάντως, στηριγμένη μόνο στις εικόνες, δε βλέπω να υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος να δημιουργηθούν θέσεις εργασίας στην περιοχή. Βεβαίως οι εικόνες δεν τα λένε όλα, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## anef (Mar 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγαπητή άνεφ, νομίζω ότι αδικείς τις δυο παραγραφούλες που προσπάθησα να γράψω, πολύ πολύ πυκνά, και συνοψίζοντας μόνο το δημοσίευμα. Υπόσχομαι πάντως να διαβάσω και ολόκληρη την έκθεση και να επανέλθω, εξακολουθώντας να προσπαθώ να σχηματίσω γνώμη μόνος μου.
> 
> Και πώς να το κάνουμε, τα επιχειρήματα που αναφέρεις, εκτός από όσα αφορούν θέματα υγείας (πράγμα από μόνο του πολύ κρίσιμο και με μεγάλη και βαρύνουσα σημασία), είναι όλα οικονομικά.



Doctor, κι εμείς μόνοι μας προσπαθούμε να σχηματίζουμε άποψη, δεν έχουμε προσλάβει συμβούλους απόψεων. :)

Στην απάντησή μου δεν κρίνω συνολικά τι έχεις πει, παρά μόνο μια συγκεκριμένη _προϋπόθεση _όσων λες, κυρίως προς το τέλος: ότι οικονομικές δραστηριότητες που αφορούν τη _ζωή και την υγεία των ανθρώπων_ της περιοχής μπορούν να μπουν στην ίδια ζυγαριά με τα κέρδη της εταιρίας ή το μεροκάματο ορισμένων κατοίκων. Το χαρακτήρισα αυτό _θέση_. Δε νομίζω πως σε αδικώ. Αν πιστεύεις ότι _δεν υπάρχει_ αυτή η προϋπόθεση στα λεγόμενά σου και ότι όταν μιλάς για διαφορετικά συμφέροντα _δεν τα εξισώνεις_, μπορείς να εξηγήσεις πώς ακριβώς συμβαίνει αυτό. Αντίθετα, θα έλεγα πως η δική μου _δηλωμένη _θέση δεν αναπαράγεται σωστά: εγώ είπα ότι όλες αυτές οι δραστηριότητες δεν αφορούν ΑΠΛΩΣ οικονομικά δεδομένα. Το τι φαγητό τρως και τι νερό πίνεις, για σένα που το τρως και το πίνεις, δεν είναι ΑΠΛΩΣ οικονομικό δεδομένο.

Και μια που αναφέρθηκες, πριν από πολλά χρόνια η ΔΕΗ επιχείρησε να μετατρέψει την πόλη που γεννήθηκα και μεγάλωσα σε Πτολεμαΐδα. Πολλοί κάτοικοι αγωνιστήκαμε τότε να μην γίνει αυτό. Σχεδόν 20 χρόνια μετά, χαίρομαι πολύ που δεν καταστράφηκε η περιοχή, που μπορούμε και πίνουμε το νερό απ' τις πηγές, που τρώμε τα προϊόντα του τόπου, που απολαμβάνουμε τη φύση του, που δεν πεθαίνουν οι κάτοικοι αβέρτα από καρκίνο, που δεν είναι όλα σκεπασμένα από γκρίζα στάχτη. Τι να κάνουμε; Δεσμοί ζωής είναι αυτοί, όχι απλώς οικονομίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

anef said:


> Στην απάντησή μου δεν κρίνω συνολικά τι έχεις πει, παρά μόνο μια συγκεκριμένη _προϋπόθεση _όσων λες, κυρίως προς το τέλος: ότι οικονομικές δραστηριότητες που αφορούν τη _ζωή και την υγεία των ανθρώπων_ της περιοχής μπορούν να μπουν στην ίδια ζυγαριά με τα κέρδη της εταιρίας ή το μεροκάματο ορισμένων κατοίκων. Το χαρακτήρισα αυτό _θέση_.


Πού είπα αυτό το πράγμα;  Το ακριβώς αντίθετο λέω:


drsiebenmal said:


> Και πώς να το κάνουμε, τα επιχειρήματα που αναφέρεις, *εκτός από όσα αφορούν θέματα υγείας (πράγμα από μόνο του πολύ κρίσιμο και με μεγάλη και βαρύνουσα σημασία)*, είναι όλα οικονομικά.



Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, για να συνοψίσω τη θέση μου και να μη χρειάζεται να προσπαθεί ο καθένας να τη μαντέψει:

Με ενδιαφέρει, με πολυκλαδική επιστημονική προσέγγιση, να καταλάβω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να αξιοποιηθούν με θετικό πρόσημο, άμεσα αλλά και μακροπρόθεσμα, _όλες_ οι δυνατότητες της περιοχής. Με όσα ξέρω, κλίνω προς την εκτίμηση που ανέφερε και η SBE (ότι πιθανώς δεν αξίζει μακροπρόθεσμα τον κόπο η εξόρυξη), αλλά και πάλι, δεν έχω επαρκή εικόνα να καταλήξω σε συμπέρασμα.

Βέβαια, οι βεβαιότητες ;) στην ηλικία μου είναι πολύ λίγες πια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

anef said:


> Και μια που αναφέρθηκες, πριν από πολλά χρόνια η ΔΕΗ επιχείρησε να μετατρέψει την πόλη που γεννήθηκα και μεγάλωσα σε Πτολεμαΐδα. Πολλοί κάτοικοι αγωνιστήκαμε τότε να μην γίνει αυτό. Σχεδόν 20 χρόνια μετά, χαίρομαι πολύ που δεν καταστράφηκε η περιοχή, που μπορούμε και πίνουμε το νερό απ' τις πηγές, που τρώμε τα προϊόντα του τόπου, που απολαμβάνουμε τη φύση του, που δεν πεθαίνουν οι κάτοικοι αβέρτα από καρκίνο, που δεν είναι όλα σκεπασμένα από γκρίζα στάχτη. Τι να κάνουμε; Δεσμοί ζωής είναι αυτοί, όχι απλώς οικονομίας.


Από περιέργεια, και αν θέλεις απαντάς. Ποια είναι σήμερα η σύνθεση του πληθυσμού και τα εισοδήματα της περιοχής;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με όσα ξέρω, κλίνω προς την εκτίμηση που ανέφερε και η SBE (ότι πιθανώς δεν αξίζει μακροπρόθεσμα τον κόπο η εξόρυξη), αλλά και πάλι, δεν έχω επαρκή εικόνα να καταλήξω σε συμπέρασμα.



Ίσως αυτός να είναι και ο λόγος που όλα έγιναν τόσο συνοπτικά από «επενδυτική» άποψη και που προσπαθούν να το επιβάλουν με τόσο ακραίο τρόπο. Ίδια ιστορία με τους ΧΥΤΑ (Λευκίμμη, Κερατέα, Γραμματικό...), δηλαδή.


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2013)

Ίδια ιστορία με τους ΧΥΤΑ, αλλά διαφορετική ουσία από τους ΧΥΤΑ, διότι τα σκουπίδια κάτι πρέπει να τα κάνεις, ενώ το κοίτασμα χρυσού μπορείς και να μην το εξορύξεις αν (όπως όλα δείχνουν) είναι ασύμφορο.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Ζω για την ημέρα που θα βρεθούν επιτέλους με βεβαιότητα εκείνα τα περιβόητα κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου και θα αρχίσει η άντλησή τους. Στο αρχείο μου έχω κρατήσει δηλώσεις προσώπων από _όλο_ το πολιτικό φάσμα και ειδικά εκείνων που κόπτονται για την αξιοποίησή τους και διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους για την ολιγωρία του συστήματος που αφήνει ανεκμετάλλευτο τέτοιον αμύθητο πλούτο.
Δεν βγάζω δε τσιμουδιά για τα κοιτάσματα ουρανίου, πλουτωνίου και διαφόρων άλλων -νίου που σύμφωνα με "ατράνταχτες αποδείξεις" κρύβονται κάτω από τα κατσάβραχα της πτωχής πλην τιμίας πατρίδος μας. Εκεί είναι που θα γίνει Ο τραγέλαφος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2013)

Κι εγώ για την ίδια στιγμή ζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Ίσως αυτός να είναι και ο λόγος που όλα έγιναν τόσο συνοπτικά από «επενδυτική» άποψη ...


Μα έγιναν συνοπτικά ή σαν επιμηθείς το παίρνουμε είδηση απλώς τώρα που φτάνει ο κόμπος στο χτένι; Στην έκθεση των καθηγητών βλέπω ότι η σύμβαση παραχώρησης είναι από το 2004...


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 11, 2013)

Προσωπικά, πρώτη φορά για το θέμα των μεταλλείων άκουσα πρόπερσι. Και τότε πουλάγανε ακόμη αέρα κοπανιστό.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από περιέργεια, και αν θέλεις απαντάς. Ποια είναι σήμερα η σύνθεση του πληθυσμού και τα εισοδήματα της περιοχής;



Αν θέλουμε να ζυγίσουμε πιο αντικειμενικά, να έχουμε όμως και επιδημιολογικά στοιχεία για τις ασθένειες, την θνησιμότητα, το προσδόκιμο κλπ, σε σύγκριση π.χ.με την Πτολεμαΐδα. 
Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ ότι άλλο πράμα η διαχείριση απορριμάτων που σε κάθε περίπτωση κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με δαύτα (αφού έχουμε βέβαια εξαντλήσει ανακυκλώσεις, επαναχρησιμοποιήσεις και άλλα ιδανικά κι ωραία) και εντελώς άλλο πράμα οι εξορύξεις. Ποιος τελικά κερδίζει από το χρυσάφι; 

Δεν έχω καταλάβει πάντως, γιατί ο τουρισμός (που οι κατά καιρούς κυβερνώντες χαρακτηρίζουν "βαριά βιομηχανία" της Ελλάδας), αγνοείται τόσο κραυγαλέα στην περίπτωση αυτή. Χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία στο μυαλό μου, η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι οι θέσεις εργασίας μόνο του τουρισμού (χωρίς γεωργούς και λοιπούς προβιομηχανικούς τύπους), είναι σίγουρα και με διαφορά περισσότερες από τις 1.500 σίγουρες και 5.000 υποσχεμένες των μεταλλείων.
και το μεταλλείο είναι για κάποια χρόνια, ο τουρισμός -θεωρητικά- για πάντα. Γιατί κοιτάμε τόσο μυωπικά;

Ο εξαιρετικός -κατά τη γνώμη μου- ιστότοπος του Παρατηρητήριου Μεταλλευτικών Δραστηριοτήτων, έχει αρχείο δημοσιεύσεων από το 2001, για το θέμα.

Τελικά, μόνο κοντά δεν μας φέρνει ο χρυσός...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

Έλσα, ευχαριστώ για τη χρήσιμη μελέτη που έφερες. :)

(Εγώ είχα αναρωτηθεί πάντως και για την πόλη της άνεφ, που αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά το χρονικό πλαίσιο, είναι η Δράμα.)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έλσα, ευχαριστώ για τη χρήσιμη μελέτη που έφερες. :)



Η οποία ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να ανευρεθεί εδώ, στο σύνδεσμο με την ένδειξη τρία. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

Ε, δεν ήταν η ίδια αρχική εικόνα... Ένα μυαλό κουρκούτι, τι περιμένεις...


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2013)

Λύστε μου μια απορία, γιατί ξεφυλλίζω μπλογκοσελίδες και αντίθετη άποψη δεν έχω βρει. Εκείνο το Παρατηρητήριο, μόνο παρατηρητήριο δεν είναι. Ακριβέστερος πρέπει να είναι ο αγγλικός τίτλος στη διεύθυνση: https://antigoldgreece.wordpress.com/

Μου θύμισε ένα γλωσσικό παρατηρητήριο που δεν δέχεται λέει συνδέσμους προς άλλους διαδικτυότοπους (μόνο τους άλλους διαδικτυότοπους όπου επίσης γράφουν οι πρωτεργάτες του παρατηρητηρίου). Γενικά, έχουμε ένα πρόβλημα με το στραβισμό ή ιδέα μου είναι;


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Η οποία ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να ανευρεθεί εδώ, στο σύνδεσμο με την ένδειξη τρία. ;)



Δεν υποστήριξα ότι σας έφερα και καμιά κουκουβάγια, ε; 

Από άρθρο του "Παρατηρητήριου" (του Σ. Δημητριάδη, Ομότιμου Καθηγητή, Τμήμα Γεωλογίας, ΑΠΘ) πάλι: Τι το κάνουμε το χρυσάφι που εξορύσσεται; 

_Η κατανομή του συνολικού παγκόσμιου αποθέματος των 170.000 τόνων χρυσού σήμερα είναι η εξής:
*50% σε κοσμήματα.
17% σε κρατικά αποθέματα.
19% σε ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις.
12% σε τεχνολογικές χρήσεις.*
Ο χρυσός που εξορύσσεται δεν είναι αναγκαίο καταναλωτικό αγαθό. Είναι υλικό εξασφάλισης του πλεονάζοντος πλούτου ή, -στο μεγαλύτερό του ποσοστό- η υλική έκφραση ιδεοληπτικών συμβολισμών. Σε ελαχιστότατο ποσοστό καταναλώνεται για την ικανοποίηση ουσιαστικών αναγκών (τεχνολογία), για τις οποίες όμως υπάρχει ήδη ανεξάντλητο διαθέσιμο εξορυγμένο απόθεμα.

Η τιμή του χρυσού δεν καθορίζεται από τη ζήτησή του ως χρηστικού υλικού, αλλά από τους περίπλοκους νόμους και τα παιχνίδια της χρηματιστηριακής αγοράς. Η δια μέσου των νόμων της δεύτερης αύξηση της τιμής του χρυσού πυροδοτεί την εντατικοποίηση και την εξάπλωση των εξορυκτικών δραστηριοτήτων σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα._


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Λύστε μου μια απορία, γιατί ξεφυλλίζω μπλογκοσελίδες και αντίθετη άποψη δεν έχω βρει.



http://www.eldoradogold.com/s/Skouries.asp?ReportID=518509


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Δεν υποστήριξα ότι σας έφερα και καμιά κουκουβάγια, ε;



Η καμπάνα χτυπούσε για τον δόχτορα, ρε συ! Τι τσιμπάς;:twit:


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2013)

Ε, είμαι ψάρακας, διατί να το κρύψω άλλωστε;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Έλσα, να δω αν κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό σου: Είμαστε αντίθετοι στην εξόρυξη χρυσού γιατί είναι πρακτικά άχρηστος και δεν θέλουμε να προάγουμε* την ανθρώπινη ματαιοδοξία; Επί της ουσίας δεν διαφωνώ.
Και τώρα, ν' αρχίσω τον κατάλογο των πραγμάτων που θεωρώ _χιλιάδες φορές πιο άχρηστα και επιβλαβή_ (για να μη μιλήσουμε για το ποια θεωρεί ο καθένας από μάς τέτοια) και παρ' όλ' αυτά κινούν την παγκόσμια οικονομία ή θα το έβλεπες παράλογο;

*η χρήση του χρόνου δεν είναι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2013)

Δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάχνω, να διαβάζω, να κοσκινίζω, αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ να διαβάσω μια μελέτη (όχι αρθράκια), ανεπηρέαστη από παραταξιακές τοποθετήσεις, που θα βάλει κάτω διαφορετικές ειδικότητες που θα προσπαθήσουν να μετρήσουν με κάποια ακρίβεια τα υπέρ και τα κατά αυτής της υπόθεσης για το μεσομακροπρόθεσμο όφελος του πληθυσμού της περιοχής και της χώρας. Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς εδώ που να προπαγανδίζει την «αλήθεια» της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς επειδή έχει ίδιο συμφέρον.

#107: Το ότι ο χρυσός είναι κάτι που ελάχιστα βοηθάει ουσιαστικά τη ζωή μας είναι εντελώς αδιάφορο. Αν μπορούσε να βγει αρκετός χρυσός που θα αγόραζε ό,τι λείπει από τη χώρα, δεν θα καθόμασταν να κάνουμε ηθική ανάλυση του θέματος, ελπίζω.

Πάω να διαβάσω τον άλλο σύνδεσμο. (Μπα, πλήξη.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2013)

Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση που γίνεται εδώ, έχω διάφορες απορίες:


α) Θέλουμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τον πολυθρύλητο ορυκτό πλούτο της Ελλάδας; Εδώ συμπεριλαμβάνονται και κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου κλπ. 
β) Αν δεν θέλουμε να τον εκμεταλλευτούμε, επειδή η εξόρυξη έχει επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον, τότε ποια είναι η αντιπρόταση; Έστω ο τουρισμός. Ωστόσο, και ο τουρισμός έχει επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον (πρόχειρα: περισσότερα απορρίμματα, καύση πετρελαίου/βενζίνης, υπερκατανάλωση φυσικών πόρων όπως το νερό κλπ). Υπάρχει κάπου μια μελέτη που να δείχνει ότι η α πρόταση επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον τόσο, ενώ η β τόσο, άρα εμείς πάμε με τη β;
γ) Πώς μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί τουριστικά μια περιοχή όπως η Ιερισσός, που μάλιστα δεν έχει και τα θέλγητρα άλλων προορισμών στην Ελλάδα (όπως τα νησιά); Και επίσης, θέλουμε να αξιοποιηθεί τουριστικά, όταν αυτό θα σημαίνει μεταξύ άλλων κατασκευή τουριστικών καταλυμάτων (τσιμέντο), ΧΥΤΑ (πού θα πάνε τα σκουπίδια των τουριστών; ), και πιθανόν αυτοκινητοδρόμων; 
δ) Αν η περιοχή δεν αξιοποιηθεί τουριστικά και αξιοποιηθεί γεωργικά, πώς θα γίνει αυτό; Τι παράγει τώρα και σε ποια κλίμακα; Επίσης, έχει γίνει περιβαλλοντική μελέτη για τον αντίκτυπο της γεωργικής δραστηριότητας στο συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον; Το τελευταίο αυτό με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα, ιδίως από τότε που διάβασα ότι έχουν εντοπιστεί ίχνη φυτοφαρμάκων σε μητρικό γάλα. Είναι οι αγρότες πρόθυμοι να χρησιμοποιήσουν εναλλακτικές μεθόδους καλλιέργειας και αντιμετώπισης των ασθενειών των φυτών; Και αν ναι, πώς θα χρηματοδοτηθούν αυτές;
ε) Έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το ορυχείο για να κλείσει θέλει ειδική αντιμετώπιση και χειρισμό (άρα και λεφτά), καθώς ακόμα κι αν σταματήσουν τώρα οι εργασίες *η μόλυνση στο περιβάλλον θα συνεχιστεί*;
στ) Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να συνεχιστεί η μεταλλευτική δραστηριότητα χωρίς να υπάρχει αντίκτυπος στο περιβάλλον; Μπορεί να γίνει χειρισμός των λυμάτων με ασφαλή τρόπο;


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> #107: Το ότι ο χρυσός είναι κάτι που ελάχιστα βοηθάει ουσιαστικά τη ζωή μας είναι εντελώς αδιάφορο. Αν μπορούσε να βγει αρκετός χρυσός που θα αγόραζε ό,τι λείπει από τη χώρα, δεν θα καθόμασταν να κάνουμε ηθική ανάλυση του θέματος, ελπίζω.



Μα τι λες εκεί; Αντίθετα, ακόμα κι αν ο χρυσός μπορούσε να αγοράσει όλα τα χρέη του κόσμου αλλά μας άφηνε όλους άρρωστους και τη γη μας κατεστραμμένη, εγώ -και άλλοι ελπίζω- δεν θα τον ήθελα. Προφανώς!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και τώρα, ν' αρχίσω τον κατάλογο των πραγμάτων που θεωρώ _χιλιάδες φορές πιο άχρηστα και επιβλαβή_ (για να μη μιλήσουμε για το ποια θεωρεί ο καθένας από μάς τέτοια) και παρ' όλ' αυτά κινούν την παγκόσμια οικονομία ή θα το έβλεπες παράλογο;


Ναι, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν βάζω στην ζυγαριά την παγκόσμια οικονομία (όπως την εννοούν αυτοί που την ελέγχουν) από τη μια, και την ευζωία (όπως την εννοώ εγώ) από την άλλη.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2013)

Νικ, κι άλλα υπέρ για να μην κουράζεσαι να ψάχνεις: 
http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXT...78667~piPK:64911824~theSitePK:5929282,00.html

http://www.goldfacts.org/en/

Όσοι Αθηναίοι πάντως είναι _κατά_, μπορούν να το δηλώσουν με την παρουσία τους, αύριο στις 6:00 το απόγευμα, στα Προπύλαια!


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Μα τι λες εκεί; Αντίθετα, ακόμα κι αν ο χρυσός μπορούσε να αγοράσει όλα τα χρέη του κόσμου αλλά μας άφηνε όλους άρρωστους και τη γη μας κατεστραμμένη, εγώ -και άλλοι ελπίζω- δεν θα τον ήθελα. Προφανώς!


Προφανώς. Αλλά μήπως υπερβάλλεις;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Αχ, πάλι με όρους άσπρου/μαύρου μιλάμε. 
'Ελσα, όποιος διαλέγει *συνειδητά* το αντίθετο της ευζωίας, όπως κι αν την εννοεί, μάλλον θέλει ψυχίατρο. Δυστυχώς, όλα αυτά τα ωραία και βουκολικά βρίσκονται μόνο στη σφαίρα του φαντασιακού μας. Ο κόσμος προχωράει --και όχι μόνο με πεταλούδες και λουλουδάκια, αλλά και με ορυχεία και εργοστάσια.
Τόσες μέρες περιμένω ν' ακούσω από έναν, *έναν,* να πει: εντάξει, ας δούμε πώς θα γίνει αυτό εκείνο και τ' άλλο με τη μικρότερη περιβαλλοντική επιβάρυνση, πώς θα επιβάλουμε αυστηρές περιβαλλοντικές μελέτες και θα υποχρεώσουμε την --όποια-- εταιρεία να τις τηρεί πιστά, πώς θα γίνουμε πρωτοπορία στην τεχνολογία με ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο. Αντί γι' αυτό βλέπω μόνο στείρα άρνηση, βλέπω τοπικούς άρχοντες να υπερασπίζονται παρωχημένες μορφές οικονομίας που μέχρι τώρα μόνο ευημερία και πλούτο δεν είχαν φέρει στην περιοχή (γιατί άραγε θα φέρουν ξαφνικά τώρα; Τι άλλαξε στις παραγωγικές διαδικασίες; )

Μια ζωή οι Έλληνες παραπονιόμασταν ότι οι κακοί Ευρωπαίοι θέλουν να μας κάνουν τα γκαρσόνια τους και τους νοσοκόμους των συνταξιούχων τους. Τώρα, ξαφνικά θυμηθήκαμε ότι θα μας σώσει ο τουρισμός. Φωνάζαμε ότι η γεωργία και η κτηνοτροφία είναι τελειωμένη ιστορία, επειδή η χώρα χρειαζόταν βαριά βιομηχανία όπως όλες οι αναπτυγμένες χώρες του κόσμου και όταν κάποιοι υποστήριζαν ότι το μέλλον είναι οι εναλλακτικές, ήπιες μορφές καλλιέργειας τούς έλεγαν αιθεροβάμονες. Τώρα ξαφνικά θυμήθηκαν τα χορταράκια και τις μελισσούλες. 

Και, επαναλαμβάνω: τι θα γίνει όταν έρθει (αν έρθει) η στιγμή να αντλήσουμε το περιβόητο πετρέλαιο από τις περιβόητες ΑΟΖ μας; Θα αρχίσουμε τις διαμαρτυρίες για τα δικαιώματα της γόπας και της αθερίνας; ΤΙ; Ειλικρινά ρωτάω. Και με απελπισία, μη σου πω.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 11, 2013)

Παλάβρα, για το στ να κάτι που είχα διαβάσει κάποια στιγμή, αν και θα πρέπει να τονίσω ότι δεν είμαι μηχανικός ή χημικός για να μπορέσω να το αξιολογήσω.

Για την τουριστική ανάπτυξη της περιοχής, απλά γκουγκλάρετε τροπολογία Πάχτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Δεν υποστήριξα ότι σας έφερα και καμιά κουκουβάγια, ε;
> 
> Από άρθρο του "Παρατηρητήριου" (του Σ. Δημητριάδη, Ομότιμου Καθηγητή, Τμήμα Γεωλογίας, ΑΠΘ) πάλι: Τι το κάνουμε το χρυσάφι που εξορύσσεται;
> 
> ...



Παρότι δεν διαφωνώ ότι ο χρυσός *δεν είναι αναγκαίο καταναλωτικό αγαθό**, όχι μόνο ανεξάντλητα δεν είναι τα αποθέματα για τεχνολογικές χρ*ύ*σεις**, αλλά, αν πούμε ότι σταματάμε την εξόρυξη χρυσού, παγκοσμίως, ο χρυσός θα αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει απότομα (ακόμα κι αν σταματήσει εντελώς να χρησιμοποιείται στην τεχνολογία). Περιττό να πω ότι αυτό θα αυξήσει το κόστος κατασκευής ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών.


* αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί χρειάζεται αυτή η δήλωση. Υπάρχει κανείς που να το πιστεύει;
** πώς στο καλό γίνεται να είναι ανεξάντλητα, όταν υπάρχει περιορισμένη ποσότητα;


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2013)

Εγώ με ρωτάς προσωπικά, Μπέρνι, είμαι με τις φάλαινες, τη γόπα, την αθερίνα και τον Κρίτωνα Αρσένη, πάντως.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ με ρωτάς προσωπικά, Μπέρνι, είμαι με τις φάλαινες, τη γόπα, την αθερίνα και τον Κρίτωνα Αρσένη, πάντως.



Κι εγώ μ' αυτούς είμαι.
Και με τα υπόλοιπα 11.000.000 Έλληνες τι θα κάνουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάχνω, να διαβάζω, να κοσκινίζω, αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ να διαβάσω μια μελέτη (όχι αρθράκια), ανεπηρέαστη από παραταξιακές τοποθετήσεις, που θα βάλει κάτω διαφορετικές ειδικότητες που θα προσπαθήσουν να μετρήσουν με κάποια ακρίβεια τα υπέρ και τα κατά αυτής της υπόθεσης για το μεσομακροπρόθεσμο όφελος του πληθυσμού της περιοχής και της χώρας. Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς εδώ που να προπαγανδίζει την «αλήθεια» της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς επειδή έχει ίδιο συμφέρον.



Όχι για την Ελλάδα, αλλά για την Γκάνα, προς το παρόν, μια σοβαρή, επιστημονική μελέτη (κι όχι ιστολόγια και καταμέτρηση αόριστων συνεπειών):

Impacts of Surface Gold Mining on Land Use Systems in Western Ghana


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2013)

@Κάδμιο: αυτό το λινκ είναι πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον, και με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν έχει συμπεριληφθεί η οικολογικά ορθή διαχείριση της εξόρυξης στα σχετικά αιτήματα (εκτός κι αν έχει, και δεν το έχω πάρει είδηση, οπότε ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη).

Για το θέμα των υπολοίπων δραστηριοτήτων, πάντως, είναι καλό να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι στην Ελλάδα όποιος έχει οικολογική συνείδηση αντιμετωπίζεται ως περίεργο φρούτο, και ότι οι κατά τόπους δραστηριότητες έχουν γραμμένο το περιβάλλον στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους. Για παράδειγμα, ψαρεύουμε ακόμα με τράτες, παρόλο που έχουν απαγορευτεί από την ΕΕ και παρόλο που προκαλούν υπερβολική καταστροφή στο βυθό, επειδή αυτό θέλουν οι τοπικές κοινωνίες. Καλλιεργούμε με χημικά, επειδή αυτό είναι παραγωγικό, και εξάλλου οι οικολόγοι είναι όλοι τρελοί. Η ΔΕΗ καίει λιγνίτη - αλλά κανείς δεν απειλεί τα εργοστάσιά της με καραμπίνες. Φτιάχνουμε παράνομες χωματερές, γιατί σιγά να μη δεχτούμε να γίνουν νόμιμες δίπλα στο σπίτι μας (έχουμε καταπατήσει το οικόπεδο και το σπίτι μας είναι αυθαίρετο, βέβαια, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα). Τα πλοία αδειάζουν τα απορρίμματά τους στη Μεσόγειο νύχτα, και κανείς δεν κάνει τίποτα. Και γενικώς, δεν υπάρχει μια συγκροτημένη, λογική, και πάνω απ' όλα συλλογική αντιμετώπιση του περιβάλλοντος. Ούτε από την Πολιτεία, ούτε από τους πολίτες.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 11, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ με ρωτάς προσωπικά, Μπέρνι, είμαι με τις φάλαινες, τη γόπα, την αθερίνα και τον Κρίτωνα Αρσένη, πάντως.



Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με αυτή την πρόταση, Έλσα.
Μόνο που κάνω κι ένα βήμα παραπέρα, το οποίο συχνά επισημαίνω σε φίλους μου που δηλώνουν αριστεροί με οικολογικές ευαισθησίες (ναι, εξακολουθώ να έχω μερικούς από δαύτους, παρότι συχνά-πυκνά τους πληγώνω): Είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω το αντίστοιχο τίμημα.

Η επιλογή της ήπιας, λελογισμένης ανάπτυξης (ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, της μη ανάπτυξης), συμβαδίζει με τη λιτότητα και την ύφεση, και όχι με την κεϋνσιανή ανάπτυξη δια της κατανάλωσης, που εσχάτως ανακάλυψε και η αριστερά. Αν προτιμάς τις φάλαινες από το πετρέλαιο, όπως, πίστεψε με, κάνω κι εγώ, πρέπει να είσαι διατεθειμένη να αποδεχθείς τη λιτότητα. Έχω απεριόριστο σεβασμό για όσους δηλώνουν ότι προτιμούν τα πεύκα από τον χρυσό, αρκεί να δέχονται αδιαμαρτύρητα να βγάζουν τον χειμώνα με πουλόβερ μέσα στο σπίτι και να μην ζητάνε επιδόματα θέρμανσης, φθηνό ρεύμα κλπ. Και τα δύο μαζί δεν γίνονται. Δεν μπορείς ταυτόχρονα να εναντιώνεσαι στην ανάπτυξη και να ξορκίζεις τη λιτότητα.


----------



## anef (Mar 11, 2013)

@drsiebenman: Δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα, αλλά μάλλον φταίω εγώ: προσωπικά συνέδεσα ΟΛΕΣ τις δραστηριότητες με την υγεία (δηλ. ότι φαντάζομαι πως ούτε αυτός που καλλιεργεί/ψαρεύει κλπ. ούτε ο καταναλωτής θέλει να έχουν τα προϊόντα της περιοχής βαρέα μέταλλα: επιπτώσεις στην υγεία υπάρχουν και στους δύο).

Η περιοχή για την οποία μιλούσα, καλά κατάλαβες, είναι η Δράμα. Οι κάτοικοι δεν τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια, αλλά δεν πεθαίνουν από καρκίνους (όχι παραπάνω απ' το μέσο όρο δηλ.). Κάποιες νέες δραστηριότητες που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή και είναι σε άνοδο (αμπελώνες και παραγωγή κρασιού) δε νομίζω πως θα ήταν συμβατές με τους λιγνίτες της ΔΕΗ. (Όχι ότι ωφελείται κανείς άλλος πέρα απ' τους επιχειρηματίες βασικά, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.)

Γενικά, θα προέτρεπα και τους υπόλοιπους συνομιλητές να διαβάσουν την έκθεση των καθηγητών του ΑΠΘ, την ξαναβάζω εδώ: θα απαντηθούν πολλά ερωτήματά τους. Οι καθηγητές παίρνουν υπόψη τους την υπάρχουσα μελέτη περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων της εταιρίας και βγάζουν τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζουν. Άρα, η άποψή τους είναι ότι, ακόμα κι αν εφαρμοστούν ιδανικά αυτά που προτείνει η εταιρία (που συνήθως δεν εφαρμόζονται ιδανικά), τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι καταστροφικά.

Μερικά στοιχεία απ' το ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο των επιτροπών των κατοίκων που δίνουν συνοπτικά μια εικόνα: 
- Έχουν εξορυχθεί 33 εκ. τόνοι μεταλλεύματος σε 2.500 χρόνια, η επένδυση σχεδιάζει την εξόρυξη 380 εκ. τόνων σε 25 χρόνια.
- Όλες οι δραστηριότητες των μεταλλείων βρίσκονται σε ενεργό σεισμικό ρήγμα που έχει δώσει σεισμούς πάνω από 7R.
- Η περιοχή έχει τη μεγαλύτερη δασοκάλυψη (92%) και τα μεγαλύτερα αποθέματα πόσιμου νερού σε όλη τη Χαλκιδική.
- Η καταστροφή του δάσους στις Σκουριές αφορά 3.300 στρέμματα αρχέγονου δάσους, έκταση 5,5 φορές μεγαλύτερη απ' την ίδια την Ιερισσό.
- Τα μεγάλα ρέματα της περιοχής (Καρατζάς-Καρόλακκας, Λοτσάνικο) θα μετατραπούν σε τέλματα απόθεσης τοξικών αποβλήτων.
- Αποστράγγιση του όρους Κάκαβος (Σκουριές) και του Στρατονικού Όρους (από τη στοά που θα δημιουργηθεί στην Ολυμπιάδα).
- Κατασκευή βιομηχανικού λιμανιού για δεξαμενόπλοια μεταφοράς θειικού οξέος.
- Δεξαμενές αποθήκευσης μεταλλικών συμπυκνωμάτων και θειικού οξέος πάνω στην παραλία Στρατωνίου.
- Ρύπανση του αέρα με αιωρούμενα σωματίδια και βαρέα μέταλλα, ιδιαίτερα αρσενικό (3.116 τόνοι/ώρα μόνο από Σκουριές) - βαρέα μέταλλα στη διατροφική αλυσίδα

Όφελος δεν υπάρχει για κανέναν στην ουσία, πέρα από την εταιρία. Όσον αφορά την ανεργία, κάποιοι θα δουλέψουν στα μεταλλεία, κάποιοι άλλοι θα αναγκαστούν να σταματήσουν ό,τι κάνουν τώρα, άρα συνολικά δεν πρόκειται να μειωθεί. Το ελληνικό κράτος θα πάρει κάτι ελάχιστα (και θα τα κάνει ό,τι κάνει και τα υπόλοιπα -κοινωνικό όφελος μηδέν).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

@anef: Εξακολουθώ να σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά.:)

Υπογράμμισα (εξαρχής) το συμπέρασμα των καθηγητών ότι η αγροτοκτηνοτροφική εκμετάλλευση είναι *ασύμβατη* με τη μεταλλευτική δραστηριότητα. Μετά πρόσθεσα και το αναλυτικότερο των καθηγητών, που λέει ότι αν υπάρξει μεταλλευτική δραστηριότητα, *θα απαγορεύεται* να υπάρξει αγροτοκτηνοτροφία, ακριβώς για τους λόγους που αναφέρονται (μόλυνση κ.λπ.) Αυτό σημαίνει ότι, σε αυτή την υποθετική περίπτωση, _δεν θα υπάρχει _αγροτοκτηνοτροφία και άρα δεν θα υπάρχουν μολυσμένα προϊόντα. Δεν θα υπάρχουν καλλιεργητές και κυνηγοί και ψαράδες κλπ στην περιοχή.

Με άλλα λόγια, αν ή όταν επέλθει η καταστροφή, για να υπάρξουν καρκίνοι και όλα τα άλλα, θα πρέπει κάποιοι (ασυνείδητοι, πια...) να συνεχίσουν να παράγουν και να πωλούν προϊόντα από απαγορευμένες περιοχές. Και για να μη γίνεται αυτό, θα πρέπει να εισάγονται τα πάντα, άρα να ένα τεράστιο επιβαρυντικό οικονομικό στοιχείο για την επένδυση.

Ας μην επιμένουμε λοιπόν να ανακατεύουμε δύο πράγματα ξεχωριστά. Η έκθεση των καθηγητών λέει ότι το χρυσωρυχείο θα σκοτώσει την τωρινή γεωργική παραγωγή. Αυτό και μόνο είναι ένα πολύ ριζικό συμπέρασμα. Οι κίνδυνοι όμως από καρκίνους και όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν αν κάποιοι προσπαθήσουν αργότερα (όταν θα έχουν συμβεί οι εδαφικές μολύνσεις κλπ ) να παράγουν σε μολυσμένη περιοχή.

Όσο για το οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα, ο σύνδεσμος προς την εταιρεία που έδωσε πιο πάνω η Έλσα αναφέρεται σε δυνατότητα δύο 25ετών επεκτάσεων της παραχώρησης. Αλλιώς είναι τα οικονομικά δεδομένα π.χ. της δεκαετίας και αλλιώς της 50ετίας, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν τα ξέρω (και μάλλον κανείς δεν μπορεί να τα υπολογίσει).


----------



## anef (Mar 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> @anef: Εξακολουθώ να σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά.:)



Χαίρομαι!



drsiebenmal said:


> Υπογράμμισα (εξαρχής) το συμπέρασμα των καθηγητών ότι η αγροτοκτηνοτροφική εκμετάλλευση είναι *ασύμβατη* με τη μεταλλευτική δραστηριότητα. Μετά πρόσθεσα και το αναλυτικότερο των καθηγητών, που λέει ότι αν υπάρξει μεταλλευτική δραστηριότητα, *θα απαγορεύεται* να υπάρξει αγροτοκτηνοτροφία, ακριβώς για τους λόγους που αναφέρονται (μόλυνση κ.λπ.) Αυτό σημαίνει ότι, σε αυτή την υποθετική περίπτωση, _δεν θα υπάρχει _αγροτοκτηνοτροφία και άρα δεν θα υπάρχουν μολυσμένα προϊόντα. Δεν θα υπάρχουν καλλιεργητές και κυνηγοί και ψαράδες κλπ στην περιοχή.



Μμμμ, όμως η εταιρία και προπαγανδιστές της επένδυσης όπως ο Πάχτας ισχυρίζονται ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ συμβατή η επένδυση με όλες αυτές τις δραστηριότητες. Το σενάριο ότι _όλα _αυτά θα σταματήσουν μόλις εμφανιστούν τα βαρέα μέταλλα είναι απλά σενάριο (που δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί σε άλλες μολυσμένες περιοχές της Ελλάδας, π.χ. Βοιωτία). Εξάλλου, η έκθεση των καθηγητών αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα και στο νερό (όχι μόνο στη μόλυνση αλλά και την εξαφάνιση των αποθεμάτων λόγω υπερεκμετάλλευσης) και στον αέρα. Οπότε, καθόλου δεν ανακατεύουμε δυο ξεχωριστά πράγματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2013)

Anef, η συγκεκριμένη έκθεση δεν είναι αναλυτικό case study, είναι ανάλυση των πιθανών επιπτώσεων στην βάση γνωστών παραδειγμάτων και ενδεχόμενων κινδύνων που μπορεί να προκύψουν στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, λόγω γεωμορφολογίας και μικροκλίματος. Επισήμανση είναι αυτό, θυμίζω ότι δεν είμαι κατά της εξόρυξης, όχι μόνο χρυσού, αλλά και πολλών άλλων ορυκτών, στην Ελλάδα, για διάφορους λόγους.


----------



## anef (Mar 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Anef, η συγκεκριμένη έκθεση δεν είναι αναλυτικό case study, είναι ανάλυση των πιθανών επιπτώσεων στην βάση γνωστών παραδειγμάτων και ενδεχόμενων κινδύνων που μπορεί να προκύψουν στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, λόγω γεωμορφολογίας και μικροκλίματος. Επισήμανση είναι αυτό, θυμίζω ότι δεν είμαι κατά της εξόρυξης, όχι μόνο χρυσού, αλλά και πολλών άλλων ορυκτών, στην Ελλάδα, για διάφορους λόγους.



Ελληγενή, είναι σίγουρο πως για να υπάρξει μελέτη περίπτωσης πρέπει πρώτα να υπάρξει περίπτωση, άρα ναι, δε θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο οι επιστήμονες παρά να βασιστούν στη βιβλιογραφία που αφορά άλλες, παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις, και στα δεδομένα της επιστήμης τους. Το point της επισήμανσής σου ποιο είναι;


----------



## Elsa (Mar 12, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με αυτή την πρόταση, Έλσα.
> Μόνο που κάνω κι ένα βήμα παραπέρα, το οποίο συχνά επισημαίνω σε φίλους μου που δηλώνουν αριστεροί με οικολογικές ευαισθησίες (ναι, εξακολουθώ να έχω μερικούς από δαύτους, παρότι συχνά-πυκνά τους πληγώνω): Είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω το αντίστοιχο τίμημα.
> 
> Η επιλογή της ήπιας, λελογισμένης ανάπτυξης (ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, της μη ανάπτυξης), συμβαδίζει με τη λιτότητα και την ύφεση, και όχι με την κεϋνσιανή ανάπτυξη δια της κατανάλωσης, που εσχάτως ανακάλυψε και η αριστερά. Αν προτιμάς τις φάλαινες από το πετρέλαιο, όπως, πίστεψε με, κάνω κι εγώ, πρέπει να είσαι διατεθειμένη να αποδεχθείς τη λιτότητα. Έχω απεριόριστο σεβασμό για όσους δηλώνουν ότι προτιμούν τα πεύκα από τον χρυσό, αρκεί να δέχονται αδιαμαρτύρητα να βγάζουν τον χειμώνα με πουλόβερ μέσα στο σπίτι και να μην ζητάνε επιδόματα θέρμανσης, φθηνό ρεύμα κλπ. Και τα δύο μαζί δεν γίνονται. Δεν μπορείς ταυτόχρονα να εναντιώνεσαι στην ανάπτυξη και να ξορκίζεις τη λιτότητα.



Μαζί σου! Είμαι από τους λιτούς αριστερούς, εγώ!  Μακάρι να είχαμε επίσης οι περισσότεροι ποδήλατα αντί αυτοκίνητα. Αλλά και ένα καλό δίκτυο μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς. Για τη θέρμανση πάντως, στη βόρεια Ελλάδα είναι δύσκολο αυτό που λες, αλλά αν ο προσανατολισμός της κυβέρνησης ήταν τόσα χρόνια προς την απεξάρτηση από το πετρέλαιο και το λιγνίτη, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είχαν βρεθεί πολλές λύσεις. Από γεωθερμία μέχρι ηλιακή θέρμανση κατοικιών σε μικρή κλίμακα, κι όχι αυτή τη θηριώδη "πράσινη" ανάπτυξη που γεμίζει φωτοβολταϊκά τα χωράφια! Μα και ηλιακό αυτοκίνητο θα μπορούσε να έχει φτιαχτεί τόσα χρόνια, αν το ψάχναμε. 
Το τίμημα, θεωρώ πως είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο τώρα, όχι μόνο για τις φάλαινες, αλλά και για μας. Δεν είναι θυσία αυτό που περιγράφεις, σωτηρία είναι. Πώς το λέει ο Μακριδάκης; Άλλο είναι ζωή κι άλλο αυτό που ζούμε; Έτσι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Ελληγενή, είναι σίγουρο πως για να υπάρξει μελέτη περίπτωσης πρέπει πρώτα να υπάρξει περίπτωση, άρα ναι, δε θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο οι επιστήμονες παρά να βασιστούν στη βιβλιογραφία που αφορά άλλες, παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις, και στα δεδομένα της επιστήμης τους. Το point της επισήμανσής σου ποιο είναι;



Ότι τα προβλήματα και τις επιπτώσεις είναι περισσότερα αρμόδια να τα αναλύσει η αναλυτική περιβαλλοντική μελέτη που εκπονεί η ίδια η εταιρεία είτε με δικό της εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό είτε με την βοήθεια εξωτερικών συνεργατών (κρατικών ή μη), σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει δική της ομάδα. Μια αναλυτική περιβαλλοντική μελέτη μοιάζει κάπως έτσι:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/victoria-Environmental-Statement-Main-Report.pdf

Υπόψιν ότι αυτή η μελέτη των 286 σελίδων είναι απλώς για ένα έργο ανάβαθμισης σταθμού και αναλύει περιβαλλοντικούς, οικονομικούς και κοινωνικούς παράγοντες, όπως προσωρινό κλείσιμο δρόμων, ηχορύπανση, αισθητική αλλοίωση του τοπίου λόγω των εργασιών, κτλ.

Η ερώτηση είναι αν η περιβαλλοντική μελέτη της Ελληνικός Χρυσός είναι ίδιων προδιαγραφών. Κι επίσης πού είναι. Προφανώς δεν είναι διαθέσιμη για δημόσια ανάγνωση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Διάβασα τις δέκα σελίδες που προηγήθηκαν αλλά όχι τους συνδέσμους. 
Μια μικρή παρατήρηση: δεν είπα ότι μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει το έργο, είπα ότι κρίνοντας από τις εικόνες του χωριού, δεν έχουν ανάγκη οι κάτοικοι το έργο. 
Επίσης, μπορεί να μας φαίνεται ότι το θυμήθηκαν το ορυχείο τώρα, αλλά από όσα διάβασα τα ορυχεία της περιοχής δεν έχουν σταματήσει να λειτουργούν τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Αν έχω κάνει λάθος, διορθώστε με. Αλλά αν τα ορυχεία της περιοχής λειτουργούν κανονικά και, σύμφωνα με την έκθεση του ΤΕΕ που διάβασα, προκαλούσαν και συνεχίζουν να προκαλούν περιβαλλοντικά προβλήματα, τότε πώς τους έπιασε τους κατοίκους της περιοχής _τώρα_ η ανησυχία; Και πώς και τους ενοχλεί η ΝΕΑ δραστηριότητα, για την οποία υπάρχει περιβαλλοντική πρόβλεψη (ελλιπής ίσως, αλλά υπάρχει), κι όχι οι ήδη υπάρχουσες δραστηριότητες, οι οποίες παραβιάζουν τους περιβαλλοντικούς κανόνες ΤΩΡΑ, σήμερα, αυτή την ώρα;
Αναλογικά, είναι σα να λέμε ότι στην Ελευσίνα έρχεται μια καινούργια εταιρία να εκμεταλλευτεί ένα από τα εργοστάσια π.χ. τούβλων, κι οι κάτοικοι της Ελευσίνας αρχίζουν να φωνάζουν γι'αυτή, και να λένε ότι η περιοχή τους είναι παράδεισος που θα καταστραφεί, με φόντο τις καμινάδες των διυλιστηρίων. 
Όπως είπα, μπορεί να κατάλαβα λάθος, αλλά αν δεν κατάλαβα λάθος τότε μάλλον βλέπουμε τον πόλεμο μεταξύ παλιών και καινούργιων, κι οι κάτοικοι είναι τα πιόνια. 

Σχετικά με τον λιγνίτη: Έλσα, κάνεις λάθος, η πολιτική της ΔΕΗ (όλων των κυβερνήσεων δηλαδή) ήταν πάντα η απεξάρτηση από το πετρέλαιο και η οικονομία του ρεύματος. Όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια ηλ/μηχ το μεγάλο ζήτημα ήταν η παραγωγή ρεύματος από χειμάρους (μικρά υδροηλεκτρικά). Είχαν γίνει κάποιες πρόοδοι που έκαναν οικονομικά βιώσιμα τα μικρά υδροηλεκτρικά και η ΔΕΗ είχε κάνει πολλές επενδύσεις στην κατεύθυνση αυτή. Δυστυχώς λογάριασαν χωρίς την κλιματική αλλαγή, η οποία για όσους θα θυμούνται, τότε δεν υπήρχε καν σαν έννοια. Δεν έχουμε πλέον το νερό που χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσουν όλα τα υδροηλεκτρικά της ΔΕΗ. Όσο για την οικονομία, την ξεχάσαμε όταν γεμίσαμε τα σπίτια μας αιρκοντίσιον και παραπονιόμαστε κι από πάνω. Ο λιγνίτης είναι το μόνο που διαθέτουμε. Με όλα τα στραβά του. Α, και η άντληση γεωθερμικής ενέργειας δεν είναι αβλαβής για το περιβάλλον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2013)

Καμμιά μορφή ενέργειας δεν είναι αβλαβής. Ούτε οι ανεμογεννήτριες ούτε τα φωτοβολταϊκά ούτε η γεωθερμία. Επίσης είναι σωστότερο να μιλάμε για βλάβες στο οικοσύστημα κι όχι στο περιβάλλον. Το περιβάλλον μεταλλάσσεται και μπορεί να υφίσταται για πάντα, αυτό που θέλουμε να μην γίνει είναι η απώλεια του οικοσυστήματος που υφίσταται σήμερα και στο οποίο βασιζόμαστε σαν είδος. Αν είναι να μιλήσουμε για υδροηλεκτρική ενέργεια, έχουμε το παράδειγμα του φράγματος του Ασουάν, που για ποικίλους λόγους θεωρείται ότι προκάλεσε οικολογική καταστροφή (προβλήματα υγείας, μείωση της απόθεσης θρεπτικών συστατικών στη Μεσόγειο, πράγμα που μείωσε δραματικά τους πληθυσμούς των ψαριών, κ.α.).


----------



## panadeli (Mar 12, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Μαζί σου! Είμαι από τους λιτούς αριστερούς, εγώ!



Χαίρομαι πολύ που το λες. Γιατί οι περισσότεροι (αριστεροί και μη) μόλις ακούν τη λέξη λιτότητα βγάζουν σπυριά.


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ότι τα προβλήματα και τις επιπτώσεις είναι περισσότερα αρμόδια να τα αναλύσει η αναλυτική περιβαλλοντική μελέτη που εκπονεί η ίδια η εταιρεία είτε με δικό της εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό είτε με την βοήθεια εξωτερικών συνεργατών (κρατικών ή μη), σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει δική της ομάδα.



Οι κάτοικοι, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν μπορούν να βασιστούν στη μελέτη της εταιρίας, γιατί η εταιρία έχει συμφέρον να παρουσιάζει τα πράγματα όπως θέλει. Η εταιρία μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι το μεταλλείο θα μετατρέψει την περιοχή σε οικολογικό παράδεισο (πλάκα-πλάκα το είπε χτες ο Πάχτας στην ΕΤ3, είπε πως από οικολογική άποψη το μεταλλείο είναι η μόνη λύση -έχει χιούμορ ο άνθρωπας). Εκτός αυτού, μελέτη που εκπονήθηκε άρον-άρον μέσα σε 1 1/2 μήνα επί Παπακωνσταντίνου εγώ θα ήθελα κάποιος να την ξανακοιτάξει πολύ προσεκτικά. Ε, το έκαναν οι καθηγητές του ΑΠΘ. Αν υπάρχουν άλλοι καθηγητές που διαφωνούν, να τους δούμε.

@SBE: Οι κάτοικοι δεν αντιδρούν τώρα για πρώτη φορά, τώρα γίνεται ευρύτερα γνωστό απλώς. Στην Ολυμπιάδα, υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις από το 1997. Δες το λινκ που έβαλε πιο πάνω η bernardina.


----------



## Resident (Mar 12, 2013)

Παρακολουθώ την συζήτηση αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω γράψει κάτι γιατί η Λεξιλογία είναι αυτό που λέει ως φόρουμ. Επίσης, επειδή έχουν γραφτεί πολλά άλλοτε ήρεμα άλλοτε όχι, άρα η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται νηφάλια. Αφού λοιπόν ξεπέρασα τους ενδοιασμούς μου, αναφέρω τις παρατηρήσεις μου επιγραμματικά, για να μην κουράζω:

1. Η εκμετάλλευση του χρυσού εγκυμονεί κινδύνους, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει με ασφαλείς τρόπους, πάντα με βάση αυτά που διαθέτουμε τώρα, και γιατί όχι στο μέλλον. 

2. Οι μεταλλευτικές εταιρίες, όπως όλοι μας, ενεργούν διαφορετικά όταν ξέρουν ότι βρίσκονται υπό συνεχή παρακολούθηση. Αν η ΔΕΗ το είχε αυτό στην Μήλο με την γεωθερμία στις αρχές του 70 οι κάτοικοι δεν θα ήταν αρνητικοί στην γεωθερμία σήμερα. 

3. Η περιοχή ήταν κοίτασμα εδώ και εκατομύρια χρόνια άρα η γεωργική παραγωγή μπορεί να περιέχει στα προϊόντα της συγκεντρώσεις βαρέων μετάλλων μεγαλύτερες απ' ό,τι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μέσος όρος. Δεν γνωρίζω το μέσο υπόβαθρο των τιμών αυτών -και δεν νομίζω ότι το ξέρουμε αυτή την στιγμή- αλλά αναλύσεις ποταμοχειμάριων ιζημάτων δείχνουν κατά τόπους υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις. Αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα οι υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις Pb στο Λαύριο. Γι αυτές δεν φταίει ούτε ο Περικλής ούτε ο Σερπιέρι (Giovanni Serpieri, 1815 – 1887) αλλά η γεωλογία. Επίσης, μην ξεχνάμε τα λιπάσματα (Ν, P) και φυτοφάρμακα. Κατ' εξοχήν εργαλεία της ελληνικής γεωργικής παραγωγής. 

4. Ναι, η εξόρυξη αλλάζει την παραγωγική δραστηριότητα μιας περιοχής αλλά δίνει και οφέλη, π.χ., οι Μηλιοί δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχαν το ίδιο επίπεδο ζωής χωρίς την S&B ούτε οι Νορβηγοί χωρίς το πετρέλαιο και τα σιδηρομεταλλεύματα. 

5. Από εμπειρία, κρατάτε μικρό καλάθι όπου ανακατεύονται πανεπιστημιακοί (όλων των ελληνικών ιδρυμάτων), τις περισσότερες φορές έχουν την δική τους ατζέντα. 

6. Η κατάσταση στην Χαλκιδική έχει αρχίσει να μου θυμίζει το τεύχος του Λούκυ Λουκ που πραγματευόταν την αντιπαλότητα γεωργών και αγελαδάρηδων εξαιτίας της οριοθέτησης της γης με συρματόπλεγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2013)

Έδωσα παράδειγμα για το πώς γίνονται οι σοβαρές μελέτες. Τα συμφέροντα της εταιρείας δεν είναι δυνατόν να ορίζουν την σοβαρότητα της μελέτης, υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες. Το ερώτημα που έθεσα εγώ ήταν κατά πόσο έχει γίνει σοβαρός έλεγχος της εταιρείας από το κράτος, ως προς αυτόν τον τομεα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2013)

Καλημέρα,

Μια συνολική σοβαρή μελέτη πρέπει να παρουσιάζει:


την παρελθούσα και την παρούσα κατάσταση, στην επιφάνεια και το υπέδαφος, με κοινωνικά, οικονομικά και περιβαλλοντικά κριτήρια
τις προτεινόμενες μεταβολές και τον τρόπο υλοποίησής τους
τις συνέπειες, άμεσες, μεσοπρόθεσμες, μακροπρόθεσμες και τον τρόπο άρσης τους, όπου απαιτείται
τα συμπεράσματα με κοινωνικό, οικονομικό και περιβαλλοντικό απολογισμό

και όλα αυτά σε τοπικό, σε εθνικό και σε ευρωπαϊκό πλαίσιο (επειδή η αλλαγή πλαισίου επηρεάζει τα συνολικά συμπεράσματα).

Οτιδήποτε λιγότερο μπορεί να είναι εκτελεσμένο άψογα αλλά παρουσιάζει ένα μέρος μόνο της εικόνας και δεν επιτρέπει την εξαγωγή ασφαλών συμπερασμάτων.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ** πώς στο καλό γίνεται να είναι ανεξάντλητα, όταν υπάρχει περιορισμένη ποσότητα;



υποθέτω μέσω ανακύκλωσης (πλακέτες υπολογιστών κτλ). Αν θεωρήσεις ότι κάθε υπολογιστής απαξιώνεται κάθε Χ χρόνια και αντικαθίσταται με έναν άλλο που με την σειρά του πάλι θα απαξιωθεί και θα αντικατασταθεί κάποια στιγμή, δεν είναι παράλογο ο χρυσός που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στον αμέσως προηγούμενο να είναι αρκετός για τον επόμενο και ούτω κάθε εξής, ίσως να περισσεύει μάλιστα λόγω τεχνολογικών εξελίξεων - να χρειάζεται δηλαδή ολοένα και λιγότερος χρυσός ή λιγότερο ποσοστό χρυσού στα εκάστοτε κράματα που χρησιμοποιούνται στις πλακέτες.

google: motherboard gold recycle


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2013)

Η ανακύκλωση του χρυσού δεν είναι συμφέρουσα, βιομηχανικά. Έχει μεγάλο κόστος. Αν το κάνεις εσύ, στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου, συμφέρει, γιατί πρακτικά δεν πληρώνεσαι και δεν χρησιμοποιείς μηχανήματα. Επίσης, η ζήτηση του χρυσού στην βιομηχανία ηλεκτρονικών ανεβαίνει. Το 2005 η ζήτηση ήταν 286 τόνοι και φέτος αναμένεται να φτάσει τους 320. Ως το τέλος της δεκαετίας, η ζήτηση αναμένεται να φτάσει τους 400 τόνους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

*ΣτΕ: Απόρριψη αιτήσεων κατά των μεταλλείων χρυσού στην Κασσάνδρα*

Η είδηση από εδώ


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2013)

Άλλο ένα άρθρο μηχανικού τής «Eλληνικός Xρυσός» στο protagon.gr
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.post&id=22991


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

Όπου διαβάζω στα πρώτα πρώτα σχόλια ότι _δεν έχει νόημα η δενδροφύτευση γιατί το δάσος είναι αρχέγονο και δεν ξαναγίνεται_. 
Έχουμε μια μικρή σύγχυση σχετικά με το τι σημαίνει αρχέγονος ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2013)

...
Δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμένο είναι, αλλά γενικά: An old-growth forest (also termed *primary forest*, *virgin forest*, *primaeval forest*, *late seral forest*, or in Britain, *ancient woodland*) is a forest that has attained great age without significant disturbance, and thereby exhibits unique ecological features and in some cases may be classified as a climax community. [...]
Καθαρά γλωσσική η παρατήρηση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

Εγώ κόλλησα όχι στο γλωσσικό αλλά στο "δεν ξαναγίνεται". Οποιοδήποτε δάσος αν το αφήσεις να περάσει από τα στάδια ανάπτυξης ανενόχλητο για κάποιες δεκαετίες ξαναγίνεται παλαιάς βλάστησης. Νομίζω σε 150 χρόνια περίπου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/%CF%83%CF%87%CF%8C%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%B1/%CE%B9%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%83%CF%8C%CF%82


----------



## rogne (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=390016

*Από αστείες έως και επικίνδυνες κατηγορίες*
Του ΣΑΚΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗ

_Κατηγορείται επειδή έσβησε φωτιά και ενημέρωσε τους συγχωριανούς του. Επειδή δημοσιεύσει κείμενα και αφίσες στο Ιντερνετ. Επειδή συζήτησε με δικηγόρο του. Η παραδοχή και μόνο ότι κάποιος είναι αντίθετος με την εξόρυξη χρυσού στις Σκουριές τον καθιστά για την ΕΛ.ΑΣ. «μέλος εγκληματικής οργάνωσης»._

Ετσι όπως το πάνε, το να αναρτά κάποιος πανό, σε λίγο θα σημαίνει πως είναι τρομοκράτης Τη στιγμή μάλιστα που την αντίθεσή τους στην εξόρυξη χρυσού έχουν δηλώσει δημόσια, όπως και ότι θα αναλάβουν δράση για να τη σταματήσουν, τρεις Καναδοί βουλευτές.

Τη στιγμή που καθηγητές του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης (ΑΠΘ) έχουν επίσης ταχθεί με επιστημονικές μελέτες τους κατά της εξόρυξης. Τη στιγμή που την αντίθεσή τους στην εξόρυξη έχουν δηλώσει βουλευτές και αρχηγοί κομμάτων.

Τα «αδικήματα» που περιλαμβάνονται στη δικογραφία κατά των «27», που από χθες απολογούνται με υπομνήματα για τη συμμετοχή τους στην «εγκληματική οργάνωση» που δρα κατά της εξόρυξης χρυσού στις Σκουριές, θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν αστεία και ευτράπελα, αν δεν ήταν επικίνδυνα για όποιον τολμά να εκφράσει ανοιχτά την αντίθεσή του σε μια δραστηριότητα που τη θεωρεί βλαβερή, τόσο για την περιοχή και το περιβάλλον όσο και για τη ζωή του.

*Οι κατηγορίες*

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μερικές από τις ενέργειες που περιλαμβάνονται στη δικογραφία, και για την ΕΛ.ΑΣ. που διενήργησε τη προανάκριση ενοχοποιούν τους «27» που έχουν κληθεί ως ύποπτοι να δώσουν ανωμοτί κατάθεση, είναι:

Γυναίκα κατηγορείται ότι αναρτούσε στο Ιντερνετ κείμενα κατά της εξόρυξης χρυσού, όπως επιστημονικές μελέτες καθηγητών του ΑΠΘ, ή αφίσες από τις εκδηλώσεις κατά της εξόρυξης που διοργάνωναν τα συντονιστικά των κατοίκων, ή αφίσες από εκδηλώσεις κατά της εξόρυξης, που διοργάνωναν ομάδες του αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου.

Η ανάρτηση κειμένων από την ύποπτη σε μπλογκ της και η «συνεννόησή» της με ομάδες του αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου συνιστούν για την ΕΛ.ΑΣ. «αντιμεταλλευτική δραστηριότητα από μέλος της εγκληματικής οργάνωσης», που σκοπό έχει να προπαγανδίσει εκδηλώσεις κατά της εξόρυξης.

Κάτοικοι της Ιερισσού συναντιούνται σε δύο ξεχωριστές συναντήσεις μετά από κλήσεις που έχουν δεχτεί από την ΕΛ.ΑΣ. για να δώσουν δείγμα DNA. Στις συναντήσεις τους παίρνουν μέρος δικηγόροι για να τους συμβουλέψουν ποια θα πρέπει να είναι η στάση και η συμπεριφορά τους. Οι συναντήσεις αυτές χαρακτηρίζονται «περίεργες και συνωμοτικές» και προσπάθεια συνεννόησης μεταξύ μελών της εγκληματικής οργάνωσης.

Η καταγραφή των απομαγνητοφωνημένων τηλεφωνικών συνδιαλέξεων είναι τόσο λεπτομερής, που δεν έχουν σβηστεί ούτε συνδιαλέξεις άσχετες με την κατηγορία και την εξόρυξη χρυσού, όπως τηλεφωνικές παραγγελίες σε σουβλατζίδικα και πιτσαρίες για «ντελίβερι».

Από την πλευρά των δικηγόρων των «27» επισημαίνεται ότι στη δικογραφία δεν ταυτοποιείται κανένα αδίκημα και καμία κατηγορία εις βάρος συγκεκριμένων ατόμων. Οι «27» ξεκίνησαν από χθες τις ανωμοτί καταθέσεις τους με την κατάθεση υπομνημάτων μέσω των δικηγόρων τους.

Διαδικασία που συνεχίζεται και σήμερα, πάντα στο κτήριο της Γενικής Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης Θεσσαλονίκης. Τα υπομνήματα θα αποσταλούν στην Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Πολυγύρου και ο αρμόδιος εισαγγελέας θα αποφανθεί αν θα ασκήσει διώξεις, εις βάρος ποίων και για ποια αδικήματα και θα διαβιβάσει την υπόθεση σε ανακριτή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2013)

Όλα καλά και άγια. Αυτό υποτίθεται ότι είναι ρεπορτάζ; Διάβασε κάποιος τις 2.500 σελίδες για την «υπόθεση στην Ιερισσό» και απέσπασε αυτά τα γελοία σημεία της; Για τη νυχτερινή επίθεση που έγινε στις εγκαταστάσεις δεν έχουν «δέσει» κάποια στοιχεία; Ή μήπως το ρεπορτάζ θα μας πει ότι δεν έγινε επίθεση; Διότι άλλο είναι να μην έχουν βρει και να μην έχουν καταφέρει να αποδείξουν ποιοι έκαναν την επίθεση, και άλλο να ισχυριστεί κανείς στο τέλος ότι δεν υπήρξε επίθεση. Διότι όλο και θα βγει κανένας... αρκούδος να πει ότι ήταν προβοκάτσια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2013)

Κοντεύει να περάσει εβδομάδα. Ξέρετε αν κάθισε κανένας δημοσιογράφος να διαβάσει τις 2.500 σελίδες της δικογραφίας, να δώσει μια πιο σφαιρική εικόνα του περιεχομένου της;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κοντεύει να περάσει εβδομάδα. Ξέρετε αν κάθισε κανένας *δημοσιογράφος να διαβάσει τις 2.500 σελίδες *της δικογραφίας, να δώσει μια πιο σφαιρική εικόνα του περιεχομένου της;



Αχαχαχαχα! Πού τα βρίσκεις και τα λες;:lol:


----------



## rogne (Oct 11, 2013)

Για την ακρίβεια, 3.600 είναι οι σελίδες της δικογραφίας περί "εγκληματικής οργάνωσης". Σε ό,τι αφορά, πάντως, την άλλη δικογραφία, εκείνη για την εμπρηστική επίθεση, συνέβη αυτό: http://www.makthes.gr/news/reportage/111073/.


----------



## rogne (Oct 11, 2013)

Άλλες 55 διώξεις: http://alterthess.gr/content/tora-55-nees-dioxeis-se-katoikoys-tis-halkidikis


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιοι ήταν οι πληρωμένοι δημοσιογράφοι και ποιοι είναι οι νομικοί κύκλοι. Γίνεται;
Επίσης τη δήλωση του πρωθυπουργού ότι θα επιτεθεί στα λαϊκά κινήματα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 15, 2013)

Ένα βίντεο από την υποδοχή των 2 αποφυλακισθέντων κατοίκων:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 18, 2013)

(Η απόφαση της Επιτροπής της 23/2/2011) _Κρατικές ενισχύσεις: Η ελληνική μεταλλευτική εταιρεία Ελληνικός Χρυσός πρέπει να επιστρέψει παράνομες επιδοτήσεις ύψους 15 εκατ. ευρώ περίπου.

Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, κατόπιν εμπεριστατωμένης έρευνας, κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η τιμή πώλησης των Μεταλλείων Κασσάνδρας στην Ελληνικός Χρυσός το 2003 ήταν κατώτερη της πραγματικής αγοραίας αξίας τους, και ότι, ως εκ τούτου, η εταιρεία έλαβε επιδοτήσεις κατά παράβαση των κανόνων της EE περί κρατικών ενισχύσεων. Το ύψος της επιδότησης υπολογίστηκε σε 14 εκατ. ευρώ. Δεδομένου ότι η εταιρεία δεν επιβαρύνθηκε ούτε με φόρους επί των συναλλαγών, το συνολικό ποσό που το Δημόσιο πρέπει να ανακτήσει από τον δικαιούχο ανέρχεται σε 15,3 εκατ. ευρώ, συν τους τόκους.

Κατόπιν εμπεριστατωμένης έρευνας, η οποία κινήθηκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008 (βλ. IP/08/1927), η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η τιμή των 11 εκατ. ευρώ που καταβλήθηκε για την πώληση των Μεταλλείων Κασσάνδρας στην Ελληνικός Χρυσός το 2003 ήταν κατώτερη της πραγματικής τους αξίας. Τα μεταλλεία βρίσκονται στην περιοχή της Κασσάνδρας Χαλκιδικής, στη βόρεια Ελλάδα. Είναι γνωστά για την παραγωγή χρυσού, αλλά και χαλκού, ψευδαργύρου, μολύβδου και αργύρου. Η Ελληνικός Χρυσός ιδρύθηκε με σκοπό την αγορά των μεταλλείων. Επί του παρόντος ανήκει στην καναδική μεταλλευτική εταιρεία European Goldfields.

Η πώληση πραγματοποιήθηκε χωρίς ανοικτό διαγωνισμό ή εκτίμηση των περιουσιακών στοιχείων των μεταλλείων από ανεξάρτητο εκτιμητή. Επίσης, η πωλητήρια σύμβαση προέβλεπε απαλλαγή από τους φόρους συναλλαγών. Η Επιτροπή έλαβε σχετική καταγγελία τον Ιούλιο του 2007.

Η Επιτροπή βάσισε την απόφασή της στα ευρήματα έκθεσης σχετικά με την Ελληνικός Χρυσός, η εκπόνηση της οποίας ανατέθηκε λίγο μετά την πώληση, και υπολόγισε την αξία των μεταλλείων σε 25 εκατ. ευρώ. Οι φόροι που θα έπρεπε να είχαν καταβληθεί επί της πώλησης ανέρχονται σε 1,34 εκατ. ευρώ.

Για τους ανωτέρω λόγους, η Επιτροπή κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η Ελληνικός Χρυσός έλαβε παράνομη κρατική ενίσχυση, την οποία η Ελλάδα οφείλει να ανακτήσει, μαζί με τους τόκους.

Το μη εμπιστευτικό κείμενο της απόφασης θα δημοσιευθεί με αριθμό υπόθεσης C 48/2008 στο Μητρώο κρατικών ενισχύσεων στον δικτυακό τόπο της ΓΔ Ανταγωνισμού μόλις διευθετηθούν όλα τα ζητήματα που έχουν σχέση με το απόρρητο. Οι νέες δημοσιεύσεις αποφάσεων για κρατικές ενισχύσεις στο Διαδίκτυο και στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα ανακοινώνονται στο εβδομαδιαίο ηλεκτρονικό δελτίο State Aid Weekly e-News._

Τι λέτε; Θα εισπράξουμε;; :twit:

Και η χτεσινή καταδικαστική απόφαση του Δικαστηρίου:
_Διατακτικό

Για τους λόγους αυτούς, το Δικαστήριο (έκτο τμήμα) αποφασίζει:

1) Η Ελληνική Δημοκρατία, παραλείποντας να λάβει, εντός των ταχθεισών προθεσμιών, όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προκειμένου να ανακτήσει από την Ελληνικός Χρυσός ΑΕ την ενίσχυση η οποία χορηγήθηκε στην επιχείρηση αυτή επ’ ευκαιρία της πωλήσεως, από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, ακινήτων και κρίθηκε παράνομη και ασυμβίβαστη με την κοινή αγορά με την απόφαση Ε(2011) 1006 τελικό της Επιτροπής, της 23ης Φεβρουαρίου 2011, σχετικά με την κρατική ενίσχυση C 48/2008 (πρώην NN 61/2008) που εφάρμοσε η Ελλάδα υπέρ της Ελληνικός Χρυσός ΑΕ, παρέβη τις υποχρεώσεις που υπέχει από τα άρθρα 2 και 3 της εν λόγω αποφάσεως.

2) Καταδικάζει την Ελληνική Δημοκρατία στα δικαστικά έξοδα. _


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι θα εισπράξουμε ό,τι εισπράξαμε κι από το Σκαραμαγκά για τις παράνομες επιδοτήσεις... (τίποτα, απ' όσο ξέρω)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 27, 2013)

Χεχε, το _No Politica_ για μερικές ομάδες δεν ίσχυε ποτέ!
Ζηρίνειο Στάδιο, Κηφισιά-ΠΑΟΚ (βόλεϊ)
_Οι οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ σε μια συμβολική κίνηση, θέλοντας να δείξουν την αντίθεσή τους στην κατασκευή μεταλλείων χρυσού στις Σκουριές και στην χορηγία της "Ελληνικός Χρυσός" στην ομάδα τους, στο 2ο σετ του αγώνα βόλεϊ της ομάδας τους με την Κηφισιά μπήκαν και κόλλησαν αυτοκόλλητα στις φανέλες των παικτών για να μην φαίνεται το λογότυπο της εταιρείας.
Από εκείνη τη στιγμή μέχρι και το τέλος του αγώνα, οι παίκτες του ΠΑΟΚ έπαιζαν με σβησμένο χορηγό στη φανέλα (δείτε την φωτογραφία από το Sport24.gr). Σε προηγούμενο αγώνα οι οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ έχουν υψώσει πανό που γράφει: "Έξω από τον ΠΑΟΚ και τη Χαλκιδική οι Χρυσοθήρες και οι Νεοναζί" (Φωτογραφία από το paokmania.gr)

Η απόφαση της διοίκηση της τμήματος βόλεϊ του ΠΑΟΚ να συμφωνήσει για χορηγία με την Ελληνικός Χρυσός έχει προκαλέσει κύμα αντιδράσεων στους οπαδούς, οι οποίοι νωρίτερα τον Αύγουστο με την πίεσή τους είχαν μπλοκάρει αντίστοιχη συμφωνία της Ελληνικός Χρυσός με το ποδοσφαιρικό τμήμα._

Όπως λέει και η δημοσίευση, η ΠΑΕ είχε αρνηθεί τη χορηγία, ενώ το ίδιο κάνανε και οι Γριές.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ένα γλωσσικό: Όταν στον τίτλο και στο κείμενο αποκάτω γράφει «οι οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ», το συμπέρασμα που βγάζει ο αναγνώστης είναι ότι ο συντάκτης της είδησης είναι βέβαιος ότι _όλοι_ οι οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ είναι αντίθετοι στη λειτουργία μεταλλείων χρυσού στις Σκουριές. Βεβαιότητα βασισμένη σε έρευνα και όχι σε πολιτική απόκλιση.

Ναι. Εννοώ ότι ο τίτλος τους θα έπρεπε να είναι: «Οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ έσβησαν την Ελληνικός Χρυσός από τις φανέλες των παικτών».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2013)

Μπα, αυτά τα πράγματα χρεώνονται συλλογικά.  Όπως όταν «οι» οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ τα σπάνε στην Τούμπα με αποτέλεσμα να παίζουν τα επόμενα παιχνίδια σε κενές εξέδρες και να ζημιώνουν την ομάδα τους, όταν τραγουδάνε στα ξεκρέμαστα ερωτικά τραγούδια για τον Πειραιά και άλλα πολλά...Ή όταν «οι» οπαδοί της άλλης ομάδας κάνουν το ένα και «οι» οπαδοί της τρίτης το άλλο...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 27, 2013)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τη γλωσσική παρατήρηση, απλά οι περισσότεροι οργανωμένοι έχουν πάρει θέση. Βλέπε ανακοινώσεις των συνδέσμων εδώ.

Έδιτ: τώρα είδα και του Ντοκ από πάνω. Ε, ναι, συνήθως έτσι πάει


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

Κάτι σαν το «Μαζί τα φάγαμε» είναι και το «Μαζί τα σπάσαμε», δηλαδή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2013)

Για πιο σφαιρική αντίληψη των πραγμάτων θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να αντιπαραβάλουμε τις θέσεις αυτών των συνδέσμων και για την υπόθεση Κάτσε, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα ποτέ να μπλέξω με τα συνδεσμίτικα. Είναι πολλές και περίπλοκες οι διαδρομές που οδηγούν στις δημόσιες παρεμβάσεις τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2013)

Εγώ το μόνο που κρατάω στην υπόθεση Κάτσε είναι το γέλοιο που έριξα με το κάζο που έπαθε η Χρυσή Αυγή, όταν τόλμησε να τα βάλει με την Θύρα 4.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ στην Ελλάδα, πάντως χτες περπάταγα στις γειτονιές του σκοτεινού και καταχθόνιου Λονδίνου και πήρε το μάτι μου αυτοκόλλητο ΠΑΟΚ-ικής οπαδοσύνης, εννοείται εις άπταιστον ελληνικήν, κολλημένο σε έναν τοίχο, σε σημείο που μόνο με σκάλα φτάνεις. Πώς φτάσανε μέχρι εκεί οι οπαδοί δεν ξέρω, πάντως φρέσκο έμοιαζε.


----------



## Resident (Oct 27, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι θα εισπράξουμε ό,τι εισπράξαμε κι από το Σκαραμαγκά για τις παράνομες επιδοτήσεις... (τίποτα, απ' όσο ξέρω)



Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ αλλά έχει γίνει το αντίθετο. Το πρόστιμο και ο τόκος έχουν πληρωθεί. Η πηγή μου διαφεύγει αλλά αν χρειαστεί θα το ψάξω.


----------



## Resident (Oct 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ναι. Εννοώ ότι ο τίτλος τους θα έπρεπε να είναι: «Οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ έσβησαν την Ελληνικός Χρυσός από τις φανέλες των παικτών».



Μπα, έτσι πρέπει να είναι. Τυχαίνει να έχω "εσωτερική" πληροφόρηση .


----------



## Palavra (Oct 28, 2013)

Resident said:


> Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ αλλά έχει γίνει το αντίθετο. Το πρόστιμο και ο τόκος έχουν πληρωθεί. Η πηγή μου διαφεύγει αλλά αν χρειαστεί θα το ψάξω.


Ναι, για πες αν μπορείς, γιατί δεν έχω πάρει κάτι είδηση, μάλιστα συμπεραίνω και το αντίθετο από όσα διαβάζω (π.χ.).


----------



## Resident (Oct 29, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, για πες αν μπορείς, γιατί δεν έχω πάρει κάτι είδηση, μάλιστα συμπεραίνω και το αντίθετο από όσα διαβάζω (π.χ.).



http://www.energypress.gr/news/republication/D.-Delebegkos:-Ti-pragmatika-symbainei-me-to-prostimo-sthn-Ellhnikos-Hrysos


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2013)

[and the penny drops] Ευχαριστώ, δεν κατάλαβα, νόμιζα ότι είχαν πληρώσει τα ναυπηγεία το δικό τους πρόστιμο.


----------



## rogne (Nov 6, 2013)

"Σήμερα απελευθερωθήκαμε όλοι!"


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2014)

*Ελληνικός Χρυσός : Η εγκατάσταση μύλων λειοτρίβησης θεμελιώνει το έργο των Σκουριών*

Η εγκατάσταση του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού με την τοποθέτηση του πρώτου ημιαυτογενούς μύλου λειοτρίβησης (Sag Mill) στο Εργοστάσιο Εμπλουτισμού ολοκληρώθηκε και σηματοδοτεί την πλήρη εξέλιξη του έργου των Σκουριών, καθώς αποτελεί το πρώτο κομμάτι εξοπλισμού που εγκαθίσταται στο εργοστάσιο.

Σύμφωνα με σχετική ανακοίνωση της Ελληνικός Χρυσός με αυτό τον τρόπο, μπήκαν οι βάσεις για ένα από τα σημαντικότερα έργα στην ΒΑ Χαλκιδική, τα τελευταία πενήντα χρόνια, αλλά και σε ευρύτερο πλαίσιο για την επένδυση της εταιρείας στην Χαλκιδική.

...

Πηγή: in.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Η επένδυση εξόρυξης και κατεργασίας χρυσού που υλοποιεί η Eldorado Gold στη ΒΑ Χαλκιδική δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει, όπως διαβεβαίωσε σήμερα ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος Γιάννης Τσιρώνης.

Πηγή:* Τσιρώνης: Δεν θα σταματήσει η εξόρυξη στις Σκουριές* | _iefimerida.gr _http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/193294/tsironis-den-tha-stamatisei-i-exoryxi-stis-skoyries


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Και *εδώ*, σχετική διευκρινιστική δήλωση του υπουργού:

«Με αφορμή δημοσιεύματα που με θέλουν να διαβεβαιώνω ότι δεν θα σταματήσει η εξόρυξη στις Σκουριές, διευκρινίζουμε ότι το Υπουργείο μέχρι στιγμής έχει προλάβει να εξετάσει μόνο ζητήματα πολεοδομικής φύσης και όχι ουσίας, όσον αφορά την εξορυκτική δραστηριότητα» σημείωσε.
«Με αυτή την έννοια, φυσικά και δεν έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή εμπεριστατωμένη θέση για το αν θα σταματήσουν κάποιες εξορυκτικές δραστηριότητες, ούτε όμως διαβεβαιώθηκε ποτέ ότι δεν θα σταματήσουν» πρόσθεσε.


----------



## Costas (Apr 6, 2015)

(Καθημερινή)
Ιδιαίτερα αιχμηρός ήταν ο αναππληρωτής υπουργός αναφερόμενος στα πρόσφατα επεισόδια στις Σκουριές τονίζοντας μάλιστα ότι «θα έχουμε νεκρούς αν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί πολιτικά το φαινόμενο στις Σκουρίες. Τα πράγματα έχουν αγριέψει...». Παράλληλα, ο κ. Πανούσης σημείωσε ότι έχει ήδη εκφράσει την γνώμη του στον υπουργό Παραγωγικής Ανασυγρότησης, Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας κ. Λαφαζάνη, ότι η λύση πρέπει να είναι πολιτική και πως «δεν μπορεί να είναι θέμα της αστυνομίας». «Η αστυνομία βρέθηκε ανάμεσα σε 3.000 εργαζόμενους από τη μία και 1.000 κατοίκους από την άλλη που συγκρούονταν», σημείωσε και πρόσθεσε: «Η δουλειά της αστυνομίας στις Σκουριές ήταν να μη σκοτωθούν μεταξύ τους οι δύο αντιμαχόμενες πλευρές που βρίσκονται σε συνεχή σύγκρουση με κινδύνους ζωής».
(...)
«Δεν ξέρω τι εντολές είχαν, αλλά κάτι δεν πήγε καλά. Μάλλον, πολλά δεν πήγαν καλά. Άρα, η αστυνομία δεν πέτυχε το στόχο της», σημείωσε από την πλευρά του ο υπουργός Εργασίας Πάνος Σκουρλέτης, σχετικά με τα χτεσινά επεισόδια στις Σκουριές. «Όταν ήδη έχει προαναγγελθεί μια συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας των κατοίκων, καθόλα δικαιολογημένη, από μόνη της μια αντισυγκέντρωση από τους εργαζόμενους της εταιρείας δημιουργεί μια ένταση. Επομένως ο ρόλος της αστυνομίας θα ήταν να αποκλιμακωθεί ή ένταση. Δεν ξέρω τι εντολές είχαν, αλλά κάτι δεν πήγε καλά. Μάλλον, πολλά δεν πήγαν καλά. Άρα, η αστυνομία δεν πέτυχε το στόχο της» είπε ο κ. Σκουρλέτης.

Ο ίδιος διευκρίνισε πως στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ «έχουμε καταλήξει στο να είμαστε αρνητικοί να συνεχίσει τη λειτουργία της η εταιρεία, να μην προχωρήσει η συγκεκριμένη εξόρυξη και με αυτή τη δέσμευση οφείλουμε να προχωρήσουμε».

*Αντικατάσταση του αστυνομικού διευθυντή Χαλκιδικής ζητάει η τοπική οργάνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*

Την ευθύνη στην Αστυνομία ρίχνει και η Νομαρχιακή Επιτροπή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Χαλκιδικής ζητώντας από το υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη να αναλάβει τις δικές του ευθύνες και να αντικαταστήσει άμεσα τον αστυνομικό διευθυντή Χαλκιδικής και τον επικεφαλής αξιωματικό της χθεσινής επιχείρησης.

«Το επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο της ΕΛ.ΑΣ είχε για άλλη μια φορά στόχο το κίνημα» αναφέρει στην ανακοίνωσή της η Ν.Ε. και υπογραμμίζει: «Οι *υπάλληλοι* [ΣΣ. δηλ. οι μεταλλωρύχοι;...] της ELDORADO όχι μόνο δεν εμποδίστηκαν στο να προσεγγίσουν το σημείο της προαναγγελθείσας συγκέντρωσης, αλλά αφέθηκαν και ανενόχλητοι να επιτεθούν με πέτρες και καδρόνια στο συγκεντρωμένο κόσμο. Όταν οι υπάλληλοι, σε συνεργασία με την Αστυνομία, επιτέθηκαν στους κατοίκους, οι αστυνομικές δυνάμεις εξαπέλυσαν επίθεση με χημικά και χειροβομβίδες κρότου - λάμψης κατά των πολιτών του κινήματος. Για την κατάσταση που δημιουργήθηκε, το Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη οφείλει να αναλάβει τις δικές του ευθύνες και να αποδώσει ευθύνες, όπου αλλού υπάρχουν».


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2015)

...
Δεν ξέρω τι επιμελητές είχαν εκεί στην «Κ», αλλά κάτι δεν πήγε καλά. Μάλλον, πολλά δεν πήγαν καλά: *αναππληρωτής, *Ανασυγρότησης, τρεις προτάσεις εις διπλούν· και μετά βαρέθηκα να βρίσκω λάθη αμισθί. Ας πάρουν επιμελητή.


----------



## Costas (Apr 7, 2015)

ΟΚ, λινκ στα Νέα, λοιπόν [1][2]


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2015)

Να λοιπόν που έπρεπε να έρθει "η πρώτη φορά Αριστερά" στην κυβέρνηση για να δούμε τους εργάτες ορυχείων να ονομάζονται "υπάλληλοι" και οι μεταφερόμενοι από άλλες περιοχές ακτιβιστές "κάτοικοι". Για να φανταστούμε τις γραμματείς και τους κλητήρες των γραφείων να επιτίθενται με πέτρες και καδρόνια εναντίον των ντόπιων χωρικών; Ή για να χωνέψουμε μια για πάντα ότι "αριστερά" στην Ελλάδα ίσον Σταλινισμός;


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2015)

Απορία γιατι δεν είμαι Ελλάδα και δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται: πριν από το επεισόδιο αυτο με τα ΜΑΤ κλπ είχαν γίνει και προεόρτια λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα; 
Ρωτάω γιατί κάποιοι γνωστοί μου εδώ στο Λονδίνο μού είχαν πιάσει κουβέντα ακριβώς για τις Σκουριές πριν μέρες έτσι χωρίς λόγο και υποθέτω ότι δεν το θυμηθήκανε το ζήτημα απο το τίποτα. Απλά εγώ έχω χάσει επεισόδια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2017)

*Μα πού πάτε; Φεύγετε πάνω που ο Σύριζα ανακαλύπτει την ανάπτυξη;*


----------



## Marinos (Sep 11, 2017)

Ο γιος του Αδριανόπουλου πήρε το τάμπλετ: https://twitter.com/andrianopoulos4/status/907247018791374848


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Ο γιος του Αδριανόπουλου πήρε το τάμπλετ: https://twitter.com/andrianopoulos4/status/907247018791374848



Μα από κάθε άποψη! Αν μετρήσουν και η φωτογραφία και η ορθογραφία...


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2017)

Σ’ αυτή την υπόθεση δύσκολα βγάζει άκρη ο κοινός πολίτης, που αναπόφευκτα είναι αναρμόδιος σε θέματα τόσο περίπλοκης τεχνολογίας. Αν θελήσει να αποστασιοποιηθεί για να καταλάβει την υπόθεση, χωρίς να συνταχθεί αυτόματα με την επιχειρηματολογία της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς, αντιλαμβάνεται μόνο την απόλυτη ασυνεννοησία κυβέρνησης-επιχείρησης και το διχασμό της κοινωνίας, όχι μόνο της ντόπιας. Από το χειρισμό της υπόθεσης δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι ακυρώνονται οι πρόσφατες διακηρύξεις του πρωθυπουργού για ανάπτυξη και επενδύσεις (διότι έτσι κι αλλιώς ακούγονταν παράταιρες) — αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι γελοίοι οι ισχυρισμοί του Τσακαλώτου ή του Τζανακόπουλου ότι όλο αυτό βγήκε τώρα επειδή η εταιρεία συνωμότησε με τη Νέα Δημοκρατία να υπονομεύσει το θετικό κλίμα Μακρόν-ΔΕΘ (ίσως έπρεπε να το είχαν βγάλει την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, να είναι πιο αποτελεσματική η υπονόμευση). Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα είναι όταν τον τόνο τον δίνει ο σύμβουλος τραγικού σχεδιασμού του πρωθυπουργού. Όταν ξαμολιέται να συσπειρώσει το πιο υστερικό κοινό των κυβερνώντων, ανατρέποντας με τον αλήτικο λόγο του την πρόσφατη κυριλέ προσπάθεια να φανούν φιλικοί στις επενδύσεις και υπογραμμίζοντας την απόλυτη σχιζοφρένεια των Συριζανέλ, απορώ γιατί διατηρείται στη θέση του. Αλλά αυτή είναι μια δευτερεύουσα απορία, ενώ η προσωπική μου άποψη για Καρανίκες και Πολάκηδες είναι σαφέστατη. Να μπορούσα το ίδιο εύκολα να λύσω και τις απορίες μου για τη συγκεκριμένη επένδυση...


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2017)

Ποια τεχνολογία; Η μόνη τεχνολογία στην υπόθεση είναι ότι πλέον έχουν αναπτυχθεί μηχανήματα που κάνουν ξεδιάλεγμα του χώματος στα παλιά χρυσωρυχεία κι έτσι βγάζουν και ψήγματα που παλιότερα ήταν αδύνατο να βγουν, γι'αυτό το ενδιαφέρον για τα συγκεκριμένα ορυχεία, για μερικά χρόνια βέβαια και για όσο η τιμή του χρυσού παραμένει υψηλή. Αυτά από την τεχνολογική άποψη. Και νομίζω λύθηκαν έτσι οι τεχνολογικές απορίες σου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ποια τεχνολογία;



Ακούω τα επιχειρήματα και των δύο πλευρών και υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ικανό να τα κρίνει. Διαμορφώνω, βέβαια, προσωπική άποψη, αλλά στηρίζεται περισσότερο στο κριτήριο, στο φίλτρο, που έχω δημιουργήσει από άλλα πράγματα που ξέρω και καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Sep 12, 2017)

Κάποιος μίλησε για Σοβιέτ εδώ στη Λεξιλογία ή μου φάνηκε;

... Εκείνο όμως που δεν θα αλλάξει εύκολα είναι η αταλάντευτη πίστη ότι τις καλές θέσεις εργασίας τις δίνει μόνο το Δημόσιο και όχι οι ιδιώτες. Ότι μόνο το κράτος έχει δικαιοδοσία να αυθαιρετεί, να καταπατά, να παρανομεί, να κλέβει, να εξοντώνει επιχειρήσεις και να λυμαίνεται για χάρη των εκάστοτε «ημετέρων» την επικράτεια της χώρας. Αυτό βεβαίως, δεν είναι δημοκρατία αλλά ένα ιδιότυπο «Σοβιέτ» που έχει το προνόμιο να διανέμει πλούτο από εισαγόμενα δανεικά κεφάλαια, με τις εγγυήσεις της πολιτείας. Δεν επενδύει, δεν εξάγει, δεν παράγει. Μόνο πληρώνει και αυξάνει την κατανάλωση. Επομένως, δεν ενδιαφέρεται για θέσεις εργασίας αλλά για θέσεις διαχείρισης ή κατάληψης του δημόσιου μηχανισμού αναδιανομής του εσωτερικού και του εξωτερικού δανεισμού.
Λίγη σημασία έχει αν παραμείνουν ή φύγουν οι Καναδοί. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στη βούληση των περισσοτέρων Ελλήνων που δεν επιθυμούν να αλλάξει τίποτα στο «Σοβιέτ» τους.
Αυτή ακριβώς, την αντίληψη εκφράζει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και προσωπικά ο πρωθυπουργός μας. Ο Καρανίκας δεν είναι ούτε η φωνή του κόμματος ούτε του Τσίπρα. Είναι η φωνή του μέσου πολίτη που ακόμα δεν μπορεί να συνδέσει το πορτοφόλι του με την παραγωγή πλούτου και την ανταποδοτική εργασία.
Στα τσακίδια λοιπόν οι θέσεις εργασίας και κάθε κερατάς καπιταλιστής που προσπαθεί να διαταράξει τα διαχρονικά οράματα της μετεμφυλιακής Ελλάδας. Ένας επιδοτούμενος θίασος είμαστε που δεν γουστάρει δουλειές και καριέρες. Παρά μόνο ανέξοδα συνθήματα και αβασάνιστες ιδέες...

*Στα τσακίδια οι θέσεις εργασίας. Ζήτω το «Ελληνικό Σοβιέτ»!*
Ανδρέας Ζαμπούκας (Liberal 12 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 12, 2017)

Θαύμα! Τέτοια διαβάζω και πιστεύω ότι έχω αριστερή κυβέρνηση, ου μην και κομμουνιστική μην πω.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Marinos (Sep 13, 2017)

Άμα λέω εγώ ότι είμαστε Σοβιετία...
https://twitter.com/konel_valar/status/907909480863748097


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2017)

Δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό...

Κάποιος να πει στον Χαντζόπουλο και τους άλλους γελοιογράφους να βάζουν κόμμα πριν την κλητική προσφώνηση. Κανένας δεν σέβεται τον κανόνα! 

*Στα τσακίδια, πετρελαιοκηλίδα!
Στα ξεκουμπίδια, μωρή παλιοχαμούρα!*


----------

